# Darwin's Tree Of Life Cut Down



## ChemEngineer (Aug 8, 2021)

If evolution is true, then it should seem at least reasonably possible that DNA could have come about by means of a series of chance events. If the Bible is true, then DNA should provide strong evidence that it is the product of an orderly, intelligent mind.

“One gram of DNA, which when dry would occupy a volume of approximately one cubic centimeter, can store as much information as approximately one trillion CDs [compact discs].”20

“The genome is a very clever book, because in the right conditions it can both photocopy itself and read itself.”22



One science book calls this efficient packaging system “an extraordinary feat of engineering.”18 Does the suggestion that there was no engineer behind this feat sound credible to you? If this museum had a huge store with millions of items for sale and they were all so tidily arranged that you could easily find any item you needed, would you assume that no one had organized the place? Of course not! But such order would be a simple feat by comparison.



In 1999 biologist Malcolm S. Gordon wrote: “Life appears to have had many origins. The base of the universal tree of life appears not to have been a single root.” Is there evidence that all the major branches of life are connected to a single trunk, as Darwin believed? Gordon continues: “The traditional version of the theory of common descent apparently does not apply to kingdoms as presently recognized. It probably does not apply to many, if not all, phyla, and possibly also not to many classes within the phyla.”29 *



In reality, the vast majority of fossils show stability among types of creatures over extensive amounts of time. The evidence does not show them evolving from one type into another. Unique body plans appear suddenly. New features appear suddenly. For example, bats with sonar and echolocation systems appear with no obvious link to a more primitive ancestor.

In fact, more than half of all the major divisions of animal life seem to have appeared in a relatively short period of time. Because many new and distinct life forms appear so suddenly in the fossil record, paleontologists refer to this period as “the Cambrian explosion.” When was the Cambrian period?

Let us assume that the estimates of researchers are accurate. In that case, the history of the earth could be represented by a time line that stretches the length of a soccer field *(1)*. At that scale, you would have to walk about seven eighths of the way down the field before you would come to what paleontologists call the Cambrian period *(2)*. During a small segment of that period, the major divisions of animal life show up in the fossil record. How suddenly do they appear? As you walk down the soccer field, all those different creatures pop up in the space of less than one step!



The relatively sudden appearance of these diverse life forms is causing some evolutionary researchers to question the traditional version of Darwin’s theory. For example, in an interview in 2008, evolutionary biologist Stuart Newman discussed the need for a new theory of evolution that could explain the sudden appearance of novel forms of life. He said: “The Darwinian mechanism that’s used to explain all evolutionary change will be relegated, I believe, to being just one of several mechanisms—maybe not even the most important when it comes to understanding macroevolution, the evolution of major transitions in body type.”33





Regarding the time spans that separate many of these fossils, zoologist Henry Gee says: “The intervals of time that separate the fossils are so huge that we cannot say anything definite about their possible connection through ancestry and descent.”34 *

Commenting on the fossils of fish and amphibians, biologist Malcolm S. Gordon states that the fossils found represent only a small, “possibly quite unrepresentative, sample of the biodiversity that existed in these groups at those times.” He further says: “There is no way of knowing to what extent, if at all, those specific organisms were relevant to later developments, or what their relationships might have been to each other.”35 *





Consider the statement made in 2008 in _Scientific American Mind: _“Scientists have failed to find a correlation between absolute or relative brain size and acumen among humans and other animal species. Neither have they been able to discern a parallel between wits and the size or existence of specific regions of the brain, excepting perhaps Broca’s area, which governs speech in people.”49



*Bibliography

1. How Did Life Begin?*

1. _How Life Began—Evolution’s Three Geneses, _by Alexandre Meinesz, translated by Daniel Simberloff, 2008, pp. 30-33, 45.

a. _Life Itself—Its Origin and Nature, _by Francis Crick, 1981, pp. 15-16, 141-153.

2. _Scientific American, _“A Simpler Origin for Life,” by Robert Shapiro, June 2007, p. 48.

a. _The New York Times, _“A Leading Mystery of Life’s Origins Is Seemingly Solved,” by Nicholas Wade, May 14, 2009, p. A23.

3. _Scientific American, _June 2007, p. 48.

4. _Scientific American, _June 2007, pp. 47, 49-50.

5. _Information Theory, Evolution, and the Origin of Life, _by Hubert P. Yockey, 2005, p. 182.

6. NASA’s _Astrobiology Magazine, _“Life’s Working Definition—Does It Work?” (National Aeronautics and Space Administration vision/universe/starsgalaxies/ life’s_working_definition.html), accessed 3/17/2009.

7. _Princeton Weekly Bulletin, _“Nuts, Bolts of Who We Are,” by Steven Schultz, May 1, 2000, (Princeton University pr/pwb/00/0501/p/brain.shtml), accessed 3/27/2009.

a. “The Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine 2002,” Press Release, October 7, 2002, (The official website of the Nobel Prize - NobelPrize.org nobel_prizes/medicine/laureates/2002/ press.html), accessed 3/27/2009.

8. “The Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine 2002,” October 7, 2002.

9. _Encyclopædia Britannica, _CD 2003, “Cell,” “The Mitochondrion and the Chloroplast,” subhead, “The Endosymbiont Hypothesis.”

10. _How Life Began—Evolution’s Three Geneses, _p. 32.

11. _Molecular Biology of the Cell, _Second Edition, by Bruce Alberts et al, 1989, p. 405.

12. _Molecular Human Reproduction, _“The Role of Proteomics in Defining the Human Embryonic Secretome,” by M. G. Katz-Jaffe, S. McReynolds, D. K. Gardner, and W. B. Schoolcraft, 2009, p. 271.

13. _Between Necessity and Probability: Searching for the Definition and Origin of Life, _by Radu Popa, 2004, p. 129.

14. _Between Necessity and Probability: Searching for the Definition and Origin of Life, _pp. 126-127.

15. _Origin of Mitochondria and Hydrogenosomes, _by William F. Martin and Miklós Müller, 2007, p. 21.

16. _Brain Matters—Translating Research Into Classroom Practice, _by Pat Wolfe, 2001, p. 16.

17. Research News Berkeley Lab, (Please see http://www.lbl.gov/Science-Articles/ LSD-molecular-DNA.html), article: “Molecular DNA Switch Found to Be the Same for All Life,” contact: Lynn Yarris, p. 1 of 4; accessed 2/10/2009.

18. _Life Script, _by Nicholas Wade, 2001, p. 79.

19. _Bioinformatics Methods in Clinical Research, _edited by Rune Matthiesen, 2010, p. 49.

20. _Scientific American, _“Computing With DNA,” by Leonard M. Adleman, August 1998, p. 61.

21. _Nano Letters, _“Enumeration of DNA Molecules Bound to a Nanomechanical Oscillator,” by B. Ilic, Y. Yang, K. Aubin, R. Reichenbach, S. Krylov, and H. G. Craighead, Vol. 5, No. 5, 2005, pp. 925, 929.

22. _Genome—The Autobiography of a Species in 23 Chapters, _by Matt Ridley, 1999, pp. 7-8.

23. _Essential Cell Biology, _Second Edition, by Bruce Alberts, Dennis Bray, Karen Hopkin, Alexander Johnson, Julian Lewis, Martin Raff, Keith Roberts, and Peter Walter, 2004, p. 201.

24. _Molecular Biology of the Cell, _Fourth Edition, by Bruce Alberts et al, 2002, p. 258.

25. _No Ordinary Genius—The Illustrated Richard Feynman, _edited by Christopher Sykes, 1994, photo with no page number supplied; note caption.

a. _New Scientist, _“Second Genesis—Life, but Not As We Know It,” by Bob Holmes, March 11, 2009, (http://www.newscientist.com/article/ mg20126990.100) accessed 3/11/2009.

26. _The Search for Extraterrestrial Intelligence—A Philosophical Inquiry, _by David Lamb, 2001, p. 83.

27. Associated Press Newswires, “Famous Atheist Now Believes in God,” by Richard N. Ostling, December 9, 2004.

28. _Intelligent Life in the Universe, _Second Edition, by Peter Ulmschneider, 2006, p. 125.

29. _Biology and Philosophy, _“The Concept of Monophyly: A Speculative Essay,” by Malcolm S. Gordon, 1999, p. 335.

30. _New Scientist, _“Uprooting Darwin’s Tree,” by Graham Lawton, January 24, 2009, p. 34.

31. _New Scientist, _January 24, 2009, pp. 37, 39.

32. _Field Museum of Natural History Bulletin, _“Conflicts Between Darwin and Paleontology,” by David M. Raup, January 1979, p. 23.

33. _Archaeology, _“The Origin of Form Was Abrupt Not Gradual,” by Suzan Mazur, October 11, 2008, (www.archaeology.org/online/ interviews/newman.html), accessed 2/23/2009.

34. _In Search of Deep Time—Beyond the Fossil Record to a New History of Life, _by Henry Gee, 1999, p. 23.

35. _Biology and Philosophy, _p. 340.

36. _National Geographic, _“Fossil Evidence,” November 2004, p. 25.

37. _The Evolutionists—The Struggle for Darwin’s Soul, _by Richard Morris, 2001, pp. 104-105.

*(Box) What About Human Evolution?*

38. _The Human Lineage, _by Matt Cartmill and Fred H. Smith, 2009, Preface, p. xi.

39. _Fossils, Teeth and Sex—New Perspectives on Human Evolution, _by Charles E. Oxnard, 1987, Preface, pp. xi, xii.

a. _From Lucy to Language, _by Donald Johanson and Blake Edgar, 1996, p. 22.

b. _Anthropologie, _XLII/1, “Palaeodemography and Dental Microwear of _Homo Habilis _From East Africa,” by Laura M. Martínez, Jordi Galbany, and Alejandro Pérez-Pérez, 2004, p. 53.

c. _In Search of Deep Time—Beyond the Fossil Record to a New History of Life, _p. 22.

40. _Critique of Anthropology, _Volume 29(2), “Patenting Hominins—Taxonomies, Fossils and Egos,” by Robin Derricourt, 2009, pp. 195-196, 198.

41. _Nature, _“A New Species of Great Ape From the Late Miocene Epoch in Ethiopia,” by Gen Suwa, Reiko T. Kono, Shigehiro Katoh, Berhane Asfaw, and Yonas Beyene, August 23, 2007, p. 921.

42. _Acta Biologica Szegediensis, _Volume 46(1-2), “New Findings—New Problems in Classification of Hominids,” by Gyula Gyenis, 2002, pp. 57, 59.

43. _New Scientist, _“A Fine Fossil—But a Missing Link She’s Not,” by Chris Bead, May 30, 2009, p. 18.

44. _The Guardian, _London, “Fossil Ida: Extraordinary Find Is ‘Missing Link’ in Human Evolution,” by James Randerson, May 19, 2009, (http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/ may/19/ida-fossil-missing-link), accessed 8/25/2009.

45. _New Scientist, _May 30, 2009, pp. 18-19.

46. _Critique of Anthropology, _Volume 29(2), p. 202.

47. _Science and Justice, _Vol. 43, No. 4, (2003) section, Forensic Anthropology, “Anthropological Facial ‘Reconstruction’—Recognizing the Fallacies, ‘Unembracing’ the Errors, and Realizing Method Limits,” by C. N. Stephan, p. 195.

48. _The Human Fossil Record—Volume Three, _by Ralph L. Holloway, Douglas C. Broadfield, and Michael S. Yuan, 2004, Preface xvi.

49. _Scientific American Mind, _“Intelligence Evolved,” by Ursula Dicke and Gerhard Roth, August/September 2008, p. 72.

50. _American Journal of Physical Anthropology, _“How Neandertals Inform Human Variation,” by Milford H. Wolpoff, 2009, p. 91.

51. _Conceptual Issues in Human Modern Origins Research, _Editors G. A. Clark and C. M. Willermet, 1997, pp. 5, 60.

a. _Wonderful Life—The Burgess Shale and the Nature of History, _by Stephen Jay Gould, 1989, p. 28.

https://www.jw.org/en/library/books...stions/is-it-reasonable-to-believe-the-bible/


----------



## occupied (Aug 8, 2021)

Does it matter that much? You exist right now, what are you going to do about it?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2021)

DNA proves Evolution occurred

It is a clear roadmap


----------



## Hollie (Aug 8, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> If evolution is true, then it should seem at least reasonably possible that DNA could have come about by means of a series of chance events. If the Bible is true, then DNA should provide strong evidence that it is the product of an orderly, intelligent mind.
> 
> “One gram of DNA, which when dry would occupy a volume of approximately one cubic centimeter, can store as much information as approximately one trillion CDs [compact discs].”20
> 
> ...


Well, honestly, if you're cutting and pasting from the JW's one can only chuckle.


----------



## james bond (Oct 13, 2021)

You give atheists the big evidence and then their stupid faith takes over.  They even turn the truth into a lie they themselves believe.  All one can do is laugh at their futility in their belief in lies .


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 13, 2021)

james bond said:


> You give atheists the big evidence and then their stupid faith takes over.  They even turn the truth into a lie they themselves believe.  All one can do is laugh at their futility in their belief in lies .



I find it amusing that you are one of the ones demanding that atheists stay out of religious conversations.   And yet you take great pleasure in posting reams of Cut & Paste nonsense attacking any scientific theories that do not match your biblical beliefs.

I think the word I am looking for is "Hypocrisy".


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2021)

james bond said:


> You give atheists the big evidence and then their stupid faith takes over.  They even turn the truth into a lie they themselves believe.  All one can do is laugh at their futility in their belief in lies .


Your evidence is mere faith


----------



## james bond (Oct 13, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I find it amusing that you are one of the ones demanding that atheists stay out of religious conversations.   And yet you take great pleasure in posting reams of Cut & Paste nonsense attacking any scientific theories that do not match your biblical beliefs.
> 
> I think the word I am looking for is "Hypocrisy".


I never demand atheists stay out of religious conversations.  What usually happens is because science and religion are two sides of the same coin, we end up mixing the two.  I was just answering a question posed to me by an atheist "religioner."  Her loving term made up term to criticize me.  Since you are noob atheist "religioner," you don't know these things.

Here's an example for science and heinous crimes.  John Wayne Gacy, the notorious serial killer (he was the first to be deemed such as the term "serial killer" took off with him), was Catholic from a Catholic family.  However, it was his homosexuality that turned him into a serial killer.  He killed boys for sex.  Certainly, this is why homosexuality is an abomination.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 31, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> If evolution is true, then it should seem at least reasonably possible that DNA could have come about by means of a series of chance events. If the Bible is true, then DNA should provide strong evidence that it is the product of an orderly, intelligent mind.
> 
> “One gram of DNA, which when dry would occupy a volume of approximately one cubic centimeter, can store as much information as approximately one trillion CDs [compact discs].”20
> 
> ...


God is going to make all things new. Don't Bible people know this? That means this: DNA cannot prove  that God exit's. It takes faith. Faith has been made to be a belief system, obliterating the consept of faith as it is, blinding people. DNA as we know it did not exist before death. Blood did not exist. Asteroids, singularities, and nebula did not exist.


----------



## surada (Nov 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> I never demand atheists stay out of religious conversations.  What usually happens is because science and religion are two sides of the same coin, we end up mixing the two.  I was just answering a question posed to me by an atheist "religioner."  Her loving term made up term to criticize me.  Since you are noob atheist "religioner," you don't know these things.
> 
> Here's an example for science and heinous crimes.  John Wayne Gacy, the notorious serial killer (he was the first to be deemed such as the term "serial killer" took off with him), was Catholic from a Catholic family.  However, it was his homosexuality that turned him into a serial killer.  He killed boys for sex.  Certainly, this is why homosexuality is an abomination.



Baloney. Most homosexuals don't ever kill anyone. What is wrong with you?


----------



## james bond (Nov 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Baloney. Most homosexuals don't ever kill anyone. What is wrong with you?


Where did I say that?  You don't read too well.  WTF is wrong with you?  Fruity?







This is John Wayne Gacy we are discussing.  Did you read or watch anything about him or are you going fruity again?

Never trust an atheist.

"
*The Diagnosis*


John Wayne Gacy was a proven psychopath who felt no remorse over the murder over his victims. I believe he had a psychological complex that lead him to feel powerful when he killed his victims. I also believe that he had a deeply-set self hatred for his homosexuality, punishing his partners for the way he felt after satisfying himself. Instead of punishing himself, he punished those that did what he wanted. John Wayne Gacy lived a terrifying and twisted existence, and the world is much better off now that he’s no longer able to terrorize it. Also…


Never trust a clown."






						The Serial Series, Part 10: John Wayne Gacy
					






					sites.psu.edu


----------



## surada (Nov 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> You give atheists the big evidence and then their stupid faith takes over.  They even turn the truth into a lie they themselves believe.  All one can do is laugh at their futility in their belief in lies .



Charles Darwin - The Evolutionary Tree of Life - three ...


			Charles Darwin - The Evolutionary Tree of Life - three major theory approaches
		


Charles Darwin & the Tree of Life. Charles Darwin made several major approaches to the Tree of Life concept in his evolutionary theory. A one-time theology student in training to become a minister of religion, albeit one with a passionate interest in natural history field studies, Darwin was informally recruited as a geological advisor to accompany british naval Captain Fitzroy on a surveying voyage to


----------



## james bond (Nov 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Charles Darwin - The Evolutionary Tree of Life - three ...
> 
> 
> Charles Darwin - The Evolutionary Tree of Life - three major theory approaches
> ...


So where's the proof?  I see nothing.  There is no evidence for tree of life nor millions or billions of YEARS.  We can't even relate to millions/billions of years such a millions of bugs, dollars, stars, etc.


----------



## surada (Nov 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> So where's the proof?  I see nothing.  There is no evidence for tree of life nor millions or billions of YEARS.  We can't even relate to millions/billions of years such a millions of bugs, dollars, stars, etc.



Every culture has a tree of life. Darwin was just trying to create a visual for his theory.. After all Darwin was a theology student so he would have thought of that.


----------



## james bond (Nov 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Your evidence is mere faith


I showed the evidence for a global flood.  I showed the witnesses from both sides for The Resurrection of Jesus.  Those are the biggest supernatural events I can think of.  What do you want?  The parting of the Red Sea?

I also showed atheists and their scientists stole singularity (infinite temperature, infinite density) from the Bible.  They also stole natural selection and turned it into evolution.  Nothing of evolution is observable.  Even the fossils don't line up as they have C14 remaining and soft tissue inside.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> So where's the proof?  I see nothing.  There is no evidence for tree of life nor millions or billions of YEARS.  We can't even relate to millions/billions of years such a millions of bugs, dollars, stars, etc.


It's understood that you can't relate to science and acquiring knowledge and reasoning as a human endeavor.


----------



## surada (Nov 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> I showed the evidence for a global flood.  I showed the witnesses from both sides for The Resurrection of Jesus.  Those are the biggest supernatural events I can think of.  What do you want?  The parting of the Red Sea?
> 
> I also showed atheists and their scientists stole singularity (infinite temperature, infinite density) from the Bible.  They also stole natural selection and turned it into evolution.  Nothing of evolution is observable.  Even the fossils don't line up as they have C14 remaining and soft tissue inside.



LOLOL.. There is NO geological evidence for a global flood.

I don't think you understand natural selection.. Offspring who adapt and survive to breed are all about evolution /natural selection.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> I showed the evidence for a global flood.  I showed the witnesses from both sides for The Resurrection of Jesus.  Those are the biggest supernatural events I can think of.  What do you want?  The parting of the Red Sea?
> 
> I also showed atheists and their scientists stole singularity (infinite temperature, infinite density) from the Bible.  They also stole natural selection and turned it into evolution.  Nothing of evolution is observable.  Even the fossils don't line up as they have C14 remaining and soft tissue inside.


There is no evidence of a global flood. There were no witnesses to any claimed "resurrection". Dead people don't magically "un-die".

Stop the nonsense.


----------



## james bond (Nov 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Every culture has a tree of life. Darwin was just trying to create a visual for his theory.. After all Darwin was a theology student so he would have thought of that.








Every culture has a tree of life as there is a tree of life from the Bible.  Not Darwin and his visual lol.


surada said:


> LOLOL.. There is NO geological evidence for a global flood.
> 
> I don't think you understand natural selection.. Offspring who adapt and survive to breed are all about evolution /natural selection.


Why don't you give us your credentials such as what school you went to?  

You can't even explain 3/4 of Earth's surface covered by water with fountains of the deep circling the world.  What caused all the water erosion in Earth geological features?  Show me another planet like Earth.  

Today, why is NASA looking for another habitable planet with plate tectonics and oceans of water below the surface?  They also want a magnetic field.  The answer is there isn't another planet like Earth.

I can provide my credentials and you have provided nothing.  It's just like evolution with nothing observable.


----------



## surada (Nov 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> Every culture has a tree of life as there is a tree of life from the Bible.  Not Darwin and his visual lol.
> 
> Why don't you give us your credentials such as what school you went to?
> 
> ...



Do you have a degree in geology? We aren't talking about NASA..This ring of fountains.. are you talking about the ring of fire?


----------



## surada (Nov 3, 2021)

__





						Did Noah's Flood Happen? The Evidence says 'No'
					

There are  tensions between the flood narrative and contemporary science. This post is simply a very compressed version of Mark Isaak's "Pro...




					theologicalscribbles.blogspot.com
				




Excerpt:

Lack of Evidence for a Global Flood Where we Would Expect it.
A global flood would have produce evidence contrary to the evidence we see.

Why is there no evidence of a flood in ice core series? Ice cores from Greenland have been dated back more than 40,000 years by counting annual layers. Why doesn't evidence for the flood show up?

Why did the Flood not leave traces on the sea floors? A year long flood should be recognizable in sea bottom cores. Why do none of these show up?

Why is there no evidence of a flood in tree ring dating? Tree ring records go back more than 10,000 years, with no evidence of a catastrophe during that time.

How are the polar ice caps even possible? Such a mass of water as the Flood would have provided sufficient buoyancy to float the polar caps off their beds and break them up. They wouldn't regrow quickly.

Evidence supports the uninterrupted human occupation of the Americas (over 12,000 years) and Australasia (about 30,000-40,000 years) from long before the time that the flood could have happened.


----------



## james bond (Nov 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Do you have a degree in geology? We aren't talking about NASA..This ring of fountains.. are you talking about the ring of fire?


I see another I'll tell you tomorrow atheist.

I was talking about your secondary degree, but I can accept you are too embarrassed to say so even though you smugly insulted me.  I got the last laugh.

There is no need for a degree in geology to find out the aftermath of the global flood when the Bible explains.  The main point is it changed the geology of the Earth in relatively short time.  Not the millions of years it takes with a glacier.  I learned that in elementary school.  However, it isn't observable science.  We should teach about the global flood event and historical effects in our schools today.  Kids are still brainwashed with a slow moving glacier and millions of years.

I can provide other evidence of how the Bible and the global flood affected us to this day with NASA and their looking for habitable other planets.  I'll discuss it more in detail when the subject comes up again.


----------



## surada (Nov 26, 2021)

james bond said:


> I see another I'll tell you tomorrow atheist.
> 
> I was talking about your secondary degree, but I can accept you are too embarrassed to say so even though you smugly insulted me.  I got the last laugh.
> 
> ...



Why would I need a secondary degree? I grew up surrounded by geologists, cartologists, real working chemical engineers, archaeologists.. That's what our town was made of. Core samples are very common to my experience.

BTW, they just  excavated a 14,000 year old town in 
Western Turkey... No flood evidence.


----------



## james bond (Nov 26, 2021)

surada said:


> Why would I need a secondary degree? I grew up surrounded by geologists, cartologists, real working chemical engineers, archaeologists.. That's what our town was made of. Core samples are very common to my experience.
> 
> BTW, they just  excavated a 14,000 year old town in
> Western Turkey... No flood evidence.


Lol, you're the one who asked me what degrees I have?  I became curious after you avoided my question as part of the conversation.  

So, are there some professionals who believe in a global flood, and if so, what evidence do they have?

LMAO.  Mt. Ararat in Turkey is where Noah's Ark ended up.  I think they found its outline, but no remains.


----------



## surada (Nov 27, 2021)

james bond said:


> Lol, you're the one who asked me what degrees I have?  I became curious after you avoided my question as part of the conversation.
> 
> So, are there some professionals who believe in a global flood, and if so, what evidence do they have?
> 
> LMAO.  Mt. Ararat in Turkey is where Noah's Ark ended up.  I think they found its outline, but no remains.



Yes I did ask you. You seem particularly ignorant. 

The didn't find the Ark in Turkey.


----------



## james bond (Nov 27, 2021)

surada said:


> Yes I did ask you. You seem particularly ignorant.
> 
> The didn't find the Ark in Turkey.


You are the most ignorant if you're still wanting the Ark as evidence lol.  Noah's Flood is a done deal even without the ark.  There's plenty of evidence for the global flood which I covered too many times already.  Atheists will never be convinced and so I am claiming victory once more and moving along.  I think the majority of geology professionals agree with me.

What's important is what's to come in the near future and not the historicity.


----------



## surada (Nov 27, 2021)

james bond said:


> You are the most ignorant if you're still wanting the Ark as evidence lol.  Noah's Flood is a done deal even without the ark.  There's plenty of evidence for the global flood which I covered too many times already.  Atheists will never be convinced and so I am claiming victory once more and moving along.  I think the majority of geology professionals agree with me.



No the majority of geologists don't agree with you. The Hebrews learned the Gilgamesh myth during the Babylonian exile and adapted it.


----------



## Wuwei (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> You are the most ignorant if you're still wanting the Ark as evidence lol. Noah's Flood is a done deal even without the ark. There's plenty of evidence for the global flood which I covered too many times already. Atheists will never be convinced and so I am claiming victory once more and moving along. I think the majority of geology professionals agree with me.


Noah's flood is not a done deal. 
If the ocean were to double in volume, it would only rise by 2.1 miles. There are 108 mountains which are higher than 4.5 miles. Creationists would have to account for a hell of a lot of water to cover all the mountains of the earth. 

Creationists have no idea where all that water could come from and where it would drain out.

Just use some simple arithmetic to figure it out yourself using these numbers.

The ocean contains 332,500,000 cubic miles of water.
The surface area of the earth is 197,000,000 sq mi.
The average land elevation is 0.5 miles.
.


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

Wuwei said:


> Noah's flood is not a done deal.
> If the ocean were to double in volume, it would only rise by 2.1 miles. There are 108 mountains which are higher than 4.5 miles. Creationists would have to account for a hell of a lot of water to cover all the mountains of the earth.
> 
> Creationists have no idea where all that water could come from and where it would drain out.
> ...



LOLOL.. Cretonist have got you.. They claim the earth was flat until the flood.. Mountains popped up.. some very very old like the Smokies some very new like the Alps.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> Lol, you're the one who asked me what degrees I have?  I became curious after you avoided my question as part of the conversation.
> 
> So, are there some professionals who believe in a global flood, and if so, what evidence do they have?
> 
> LMAO.  Mt. Ararat in Turkey is where Noah's Ark ended up.  I think they found its outline, but no remains.



There was no Ark found. This latest hoax is one of many perpetrated on the gullible. What's unfortunate is that there are fraudsters and charlatans who prey upon the fears and superstitions of people who have a willingness to believe in the “Sun Pictures” style frauds.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> You are the most ignorant if you're still wanting the Ark as evidence lol.  Noah's Flood is a done deal even without the ark.  There's plenty of evidence for the global flood which I covered too many times already.  Atheists will never be convinced and so I am claiming victory once more and moving along.  I think the majority of geology professionals agree with me.
> 
> What's important is what's to come in the near future and not the historicity.



“Noah's Flood is a done deal even without the ark.”

Now that’s funny. The definition of pick and choose theism.

Is Genesis a done deal if we drop the part about fruit theft?


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

Hollie said:


> There was no Ark found. This latest hoax is one of many perpetrated on the gullible. What's unfortunate is that there are fraudsters and charlatans who prey upon the fears and superstitions of people who have a willingness to believe in the “Sun Pictures” style frauds.



In the original story that had elements of a real flood  event in 2900 BC the Ark was several barges tied together hauling livestock, grain and beer down river.

They recently found that there was a massive flood event in Petra in 800 AD.


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2021)

Hollie said:


> There was no Ark found. This latest hoax is one of many perpetrated on the gullible. What's unfortunate is that there are fraudsters and charlatans who prey upon the fears and superstitions of people who have a willingness to believe in the “Sun Pictures” style frauds.


That's what I said, but also said no Ark is needed.  I can't help it if you can't figure out what the truth is.  Too many people have been fooled by evolution and immediately there is no God/Bible.


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2021)

surada said:


> In the original story that had elements of a real flood  event in 2900 BC the Ark was several barges tied together hauling livestock, grain and beer down river.
> 
> They recently found that there was a massive flood event in Petra in 800 AD.


The ark may not have been found, but there's plenty of other evidence as I've mentioned.  We have the 3/4 of the Earth's surface covered by sedimentary layers or layers of rock and dirt that were washed away.  Your side can't even explain what happened on the surface of the planet nor how its covered by 3/4 sea water.  You may just admit that you're a science failure and I've proved it beyond doubt.


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> The ark may not have been found, but there's plenty of other evidence as I've mentioned.  We have the 3/4 of the Earth's surface covered by sedimentary layers or layers of rock and dirt that were washed away.  Your side can't even explain what happened on the surface of the planet nor how its covered by 3/4 sea water.  You may just admit that you're a science failure and I've proved it beyond doubt.







__





						Forget Noahs Ark...There Was No Worldwide Flood by Robert Cargill
					





					exminister.org
				




Excerpt:

The worldwide flood described in Genesis 6-9 is not historical, but rather a combination of at least two flood stories, both of which descended from earlier Mesopotamian flood narratives. 

Note that this does not mean all of the claims made in the Bible are false (or true for that matter); I am dealing here only with the biblical stories of the flood. (Also understand that the “slippery slope” claim of “all of the Bible is true or none of it is true” is simply an unnecessary rhetorical device designed to keep readers from doing precisely what scholars do every day: analyze each claim in the Bible on a case-by-case basis. It is not necessary to accept an “all or none” stance towards the Bible.)

Most biblical and ancient Near Eastern scholars argue that the flood is a mythical story adopted from earlier Mesopotamian flood accounts.

 These earlier accounts include the 17th century BCE Sumerian flood myth Eridu Genesis,5 the 18th century BCE Akkadian Atra-Hasis Epic,6 and the Epic of Gilgamesh,7 which are some of the earliest known examples of a literary style of writing. 

The most complete version of the Epic of Gilgamesh known today is preserved on 12 clay tablets from the library of Assyrian king Ashurbanipal (685-627 BCE). This extant Akkadian version is derived from earlier Sumerian versions. In the story, Gilgamesh and his companion, a wild man-beast named Enkidu, travel the world on a number of quests that ultimately displease the gods. After the death of Enkidu, Gilgamesh embarks on a journey to learn the secret of eternal life by visiting the immortal flood hero, Utnapishtim. 

Utnapishtim tells Gilgamesh how the god Ea (equivalent to the Sumerian god Enki) revealed the gods’ plan to destroy all life with a great flood, and how they instructed him to build a vessel in which he could save his family, friends, and livestock. After the flood, the gods repented for destroying the world and made Utnapishtim immortal.

continued


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

(2 FLOOD STORIES IN GENESIS)

Further evidence for the presence of two flood stories comes from the fact that in the narratives that speak about 40 days of flooding, god is referred to as the divine name YHWH, which supposedly was not revealed to readers until the episode of the burning bush in Exodus 3. 

However, in the portions of the flood texts that refer to 150 days of flooding, god is referred to as elohim, the Hebrew word for “god.” The two different Hebrew flood narratives refer to god by different names rather consistently. 

Thus, the textual evidence demonstrates that two flood narratives, most likely derived from earlier Assyrian and Sumerian flood narratives, were combined and adapted to fit the Israelite’s monotheistic faith and communicate lessons of a wrathful, destructive god, a regretful (Genesis 6:6) yet repentant god, and the origin of rainbows.


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

Wuwei

If all of the water in the atmosphere rained down at once, it would only cover the ground to a depth of 2.5 centimeters, about 1 inch.

Additionally, because only 1.7% of the earth’s water is stored underground,12 there is not nearly enough water in groundwater storage beneath the earth’s surface to account for the amount of water necessary to flood the entire earth to the extent described in the Bible.

Simply put: there is not enough water in Earth’s atmosphere to raise the ocean’s levels over an inch, much less to cover Mt. Ararat with water from 40 days of rain. There is simply not that much water in the system.

Thus, in order to even entertain the possibility of a worldwide flood, one has to bypass all laws of physics, exit the realm of science, and enter into the realm of the miraculous, which many biblical literalists are willing to do. It is hypothetically possible that, say, the polar ice caps melted. 

This could raise the ocean levels beyond the 2.5 centimeters that all the earth’s atmospheric water could were it to all rain down, but even then the thaw would only slightly affect the world’s coastlines. Additionally, all scientific evidence points to larger polar ice caps in recent history, not smaller.





__





						Forget Noahs Ark...There Was No Worldwide Flood by Robert Cargill
					





					exminister.org


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2021)

surada said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Cargill a skosh biased?  He appears on those tv shows as the atheist "scholar" like DeGrasse.

The global flood is a done deal and many scholars and scientists accept it.


----------



## Wuwei (Nov 29, 2021)

surada said:


> LOLOL.. Cretonist have got you.. They claim the earth was flat until the flood.. Mountains popped up.. some very very old like the Smokies some very new like the Alps.


*https://www.biblehub.com/esv/genesis/7.htm*
*19* And the waters prevailed so mightily on the earth that all the *high mountains* under the whole heaven were covered. *20* The waters prevailed above the mountains, covering them *fifteen cubits* deep.​
Hey creationists! Why do they call them high mountains if they were all flat. 
Even if they were flat they were covered by 15 cubits = 25 feet.
I have trees in my back yard taller than that.


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I find it amusing that you are one of the ones demanding that atheists stay out of religious conversations.   And yet you take great pleasure in posting reams of Cut & Paste nonsense attacking any scientific theories that do not match your biblical beliefs.
> 
> I think the word I am looking for is "Hypocrisy".


Where did I say atheists "stay out of religious conversations?"


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> Isn't Cargill a skosh biased?  He appears on those tv shows as the atheist "scholar" like DeGrasse.
> 
> The global flood is a done deal and many scholars and scientists accept it.



Quit worrying about "atheists" .. Let the science, geology and archeology speak for itself. You don't have to make it conform to Bronze Age mythos and didactic literature. There are plenty of Christians, Muslims and Jews who are educated without losing their faith.


----------



## Wuwei (Nov 29, 2021)

surada said:


> Wuwei
> 
> If all of the water in the atmosphere rained down at once, it would only cover the ground to a depth of 2.5 centimeters, about 1 inch.
> 
> ...


Right, but one gimmick of james bond is that there is a huge "ocean" of water stored around 600 miles underground as magnesium dihydroxide. Scientist estimate the amount of water could be equivalent to the entire ocean.

It is of course problematic for the bonds to break, the water to rise 600 miles through the "fountains of the deep", leaving pure magnesium behind in a gap of about 1.6 miles and then getting the water back down to combine with the magnesium.

I pointed that out, but I am still on his ignore list.

.


----------



## Wuwei (Nov 29, 2021)

surada 
My post #39 contains another contradiction between creationists and the bible that Bond won't see unless someone else posts it.
.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> That's what I said, but also said no Ark is needed.  I can't help it if you can't figure out what the truth is.  Too many people have been fooled by evolution and immediately there is no God/Bible.


Right. No Ark is needed. Just pick and choose what parts of the tales and fables are convenient and drop the rest. Pick and choose religionism.


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

Wuwei said:


> *https://www.biblehub.com/esv/genesis/7.htm*
> *19* And the waters prevailed so mightily on the earth that all the *high mountains* under the whole heaven were covered. *20* The waters prevailed above the mountains, covering them *fifteen cubits* deep.​
> Hey creationists! Why do they call them high mountains if they were all flat.
> Even if they were flat they were covered by 15 cubits = 25 feet.
> I have trees in my back yard taller than that.



Its figurative language... Its storytelling. It means there was a bad flood.. LOLOL.. Severe enough to scare the people who lived "between the rivers" into fearing their whole world was underwater..

Funny thing is that in Genesis one flood is 40 days and nights.. the other is 150 days.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2021)

Wuwei said:


> Right, but one gimmick of james bond is that there is a huge "ocean" of water stored around 600 miles underground as magnesium dihydroxide. Scientist estimate the amount of water could be equivalent to the entire ocean.
> 
> It is of course problematic for the bonds to break, the water to rise 600 miles through the "fountains of the deep", leaving pure magnesium behind in a gap of about 1.6 miles and then getting the water back down to combine with the magnesium.
> 
> ...


I was also on his ignore list... several times. He selectively responded to my comments when he found a youtube video or something from the ICR he could cut and paste to "prove" the bible is true. He reads what you write but youtube and fundamentalist ministries only allow him a limited number of responses.


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2021)

surada said:


> Quit worrying about "atheists" .. Let the science, geology and archeology speak for itself. You don't have to make it conform to Bronze Age mythos and didactic literature. There are plenty of Christians, Muslims and Jews who are educated without losing their faith.


Atheists won't make it, so no worries there.  I am letting the science speak for itself and the proof of the global flood is overwhelming.  You admitted to all the flood myths from around the world; They were based on a true event.  Your side still has no explanation of what happened to the Earth in billions of years and were wrong about the eternal universe to contradict the Bible.


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> Atheists won't make it, so no worries there.  I am letting the science speak for itself and the proof of the global flood is overwhelming.  You admitted to all the flood myths from around the world; They were based on a true event.  Your side still has no explanation of what happened to the Earth in billions of years and were wrong about the eternal universe to contradict the Bible.



You know the Hararat mountains are in Arabia.

The flood myths were all local and at different times.. Josephus wrote that by the 1st century Jews believed the flood was a local event.

Its a great children's story.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> Lol, you're the one who asked me what degrees I have?  I became curious after you avoided my question as part of the conversation.
> 
> So, are there some professionals who believe in a global flood, and if so, what evidence do they have?
> 
> LMAO.  Mt. Ararat in Turkey is where Noah's Ark ended up.  I think they found its outline, but no remains.



Odd that there is such a curious lack of evidence for both the Ark and a global flood that is purported to have occurred just a few thousand years ago. You would think that such a find as "the Ark" would be quite an extraordinary find for science and theology alike. On the other hand, we have charlatans and carnival barkers making grandiose claims.

Might I suggest that if a gift shop selling tee shirts and coffee mugs opens for business on Mt Ararat .... ummm... don't waste your money.





__





						Sun Goes Down in Flames: The Jammal Ark Hoax
					





					www.talkorigins.org
				




On February 20, 1993, CBS aired "The Incredible Discovery of Noah's Ark," Sun International Pictures' rehash of its 1976 film "In Search of Noah's Ark."[1] At the end of June, Skeptics Society advisor Gerald Larue publicly revealed (via Associated Press and Time magazine) that George Jammal, one of the alleged eyewitnesses of Noah's Ark on Mt. Ararat, was a hoaxer, and that Larue himself had played a role in the hoax.[2] The purpose: to demonstrate the shoddy research of Sun International Pictures.


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Odd that there is such a curious lack of evidence for both the Ark and a global flood that is purported to have occurred just a few thousand years ago. You would think that such a find as "the Ark" would be quite an extraordinary find for science and theology alike. On the other hand, we have charlatans and carnival barkers making grandiose claims.
> 
> Might I suggest that if a gift shop selling tee shirts and coffee mugs opens for business on Mt Ararat .... ummm... don't waste your money.
> 
> ...




Tigris and Euphrates Floods




__





						Tigris and Euphrates Floods
					






					www.globalsecurity.org
				



Sep 07, 2011 · Fed by mountain snow and rainfall, the river is prone to springtime flooding. Flooding in this region is an annual affair, though typically, the floods peak in April and May when spring snowmelt ...

Tigris-Euphrates Basin




__





						Tigris-Euphrates Basin
					






					www.globalsecurity.org
				



These flood waves are a major driving force in the ecology of the Tigris-Euphrates river system, particularly of the alluvial-deltaic plains of lower Mesopotamia as it constantly shifts between ...


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Odd that there is such a curious lack of evidence for both the Ark and a global flood that is purported to have occurred just a few thousand years ago. You would think that such a find as "the Ark" would be quite an extraordinary find for science and theology alike. On the other hand, we have charlatans and carnival barkers making grandiose claims.
> 
> Might I suggest that if a gift shop selling tee shirts and coffee mugs opens for business on Mt Ararat .... ummm... don't waste your money.
> 
> ...


Like I said to now both you and surada, the global flood is a done deal.  I can't help it if you do not accept the evidence of God's word and the "flood" of evidence -- Noah's Flood - Archaeological Evidence | Street Witnessing.  This is what's wrong with Darwinism and evolution as regular people started believing in lies and they and their atheist scientists do not trust factual evidence anymore.  The only way to confirm is for people to die.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> If the Bible is true


Even if creationism is correct, this does not mean that the Bible is "true", this is especially funny given that it is a very young book that very inaccurately copied derivatives from ancient mythology.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

But in general, creationism has long been reliably refuted, it does not have any serious argumentation in its defense.


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> Like I said to now both you and surada, the global flood is a done deal.  I can't help it if you do not accept the evidence of God's word and the "flood" of evidence -- Noah's Flood - Archaeological Evidence | Street Witnessing.  This is what's wrong with Darwinism and evolution as regular people started believing in lies and they and their atheist scientists do not trust factual evidence anymore.  The only way to confirm is for people to die.



Street witness? What a dumb website.. This is particularly funny..

"Life magazine in 1960 recorded this incident inspiring a young Archaeologist Ron Wyatt, who through much study concluded this was the only candidate likely to be  the Ark.

Ron Wyatt didn’t believe that a boat from antiquity could still be intact, but did some research to see if its remains may have survived to this day."

He was a notorious conman.. Even Hayseed Stevens couldn't hold a candle to him.


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2021)

Basically, our faiths whether we believe in God or not affects our science.  Our science should not be based on faiths, but on "observation, identification, description, experimental investigation, and theoretical explanation of phenomena" in our universe and Earth.  Neither of our sciences are perfect as each side makes mistakes, but to just treat the other as a religion would be a mistake.


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Even if creationism is correct, this does not mean that the Bible is "true", this is especially funny given that it is a very young book that very inaccurately copied derivatives from ancient mythology.


Both creationism and the literal reading of the Bible is true as science backs up the Bible.  Science does not back up atheism nor atheist science as nothing is observable nor testable for evolution.


----------



## Wuwei (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> Both creationism and the literal reading of the Bible is true as science backs up the Bible.  Science does not back up atheism nor atheist science as nothing is observable nor testable for evolution.



At james bond who won't see this because he cowardly blocks his eyes to some people.

Attempting to disprove evolution does not prove that science backs up the bible.  
Creationists must demonstrate the nature of the science that they think occurs during the first six days of the Genesis. They have not done that.

They must also demonstrate where they think the water came from to cause a flood that goes well over four miles high and where it all drained.
.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> Like I said to now both you and surada, the global flood is a done deal.  I can't help it if you do not accept the evidence of God's word and the "flood" of evidence -- Noah's Flood - Archaeological Evidence | Street Witnessing.  This is what's wrong with Darwinism and evolution as regular people started believing in lies and they and their atheist scientists do not trust factual evidence anymore.  The only way to confirm is for people to die.


“… like I said”, is not an argument and not a supportable position.

“… like I said” has an obvious lack of evidence which is why the flood myth is mere fable.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> Both creationism and the literal reading of the Bible is true as science backs up the Bible.  Science does not back up atheism nor atheist science as nothing is observable nor testable for evolution.


Science does not “back up “ the Bible. That is why you are unable to offer any factual science data from the Bible.

See how that works? Supporting your argument is a first step toward being taken seriously.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 29, 2021)

james bond said:


> So where's the proof?  I see nothing.  There is no evidence for tree of life nor millions or billions of YEARS.  We can't even relate to millions/billions of years such a millions of bugs, dollars, stars, etc.



You have to be blind not to see this.


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Even if creationism is correct, this does not mean that the Bible is "true", this is especially funny given that it is a very young book that very inaccurately copied derivatives from ancient mythology.


You got it backwards.  The Bible is true.  It means the universe, Earth, and everything in it started with creation.

*Creation Day 1 (Genesis 1:1–5)*

God created the heavens and the earth. “The heavens” refers to everything beyond the earth, outer space. The earth is made but not formed in any specific way, although water is present. God then speaks light into existence. He then separates the light from the dark and names the light “day” and the dark “night.”

*Creation Day 2 (Genesis 1:6–8)*

God creates the sky. The sky forms a barrier between water upon the surface and the moisture in the air. At this point earth would have an atmosphere.

*Creation Day 3 (Genesis 1:9–13)*

God creates dry land. Continents and islands are above the water. The large bodies of water are named “seas” and the ground is named “land.” God declares that all this is good.

God creates all plant life both large and small. He creates this life to be self-sustaining; plants can reproduce. The plants were created in great diversity (many “kinds”). The earth was green and teeming with plant life. God declares that this work is also good.

*Creation Day 4 (Genesis 1:14–19)*

God creates all the stars and heavenly bodies. The movement of these will help man track time. Two great heavenly bodies are made in relation to the earth. The first is the sun, which is the primary source of light, and the moon, which reflects the light of the sun. The movement of these bodies will distinguish day from night. This work is also declared to be good by God.

*Creation Day 5 (Genesis 1:20–23)*

God creates all life that lives in the water. Any life of any kind that lives in the water is made at this point. God also makes all the birds. The language allows that this may be the time God made flying insects as well; if not, they were made on Day 6. All these creatures are made with the ability to perpetuate their species by reproduction. The creatures made on Day 5 are the first creatures blessed by God. God declares this work good.

*Creation Day 6 (Genesis 1:24–31)*

God creates all the creatures that live on dry land. This includes every type of creature not included on previous days and man. God declares this work good.

When God was creating man, He took counsel with Himself. “God said, ‘Let us make man in our image, in our likeness’” (Genesis 1:26). This is not an explicit revelation of the Trinity but is part of the foundation for such, as God reveals an “us” within the Godhead. God makes man, and man is made in the image of God (men and women both bear this image) and is special above all other creatures. To emphasize this, God places man in authority over the earth and over all the other creatures. God blesses man and commands him to reproduce, fill the earth, and subdue it (bring it under the rightful stewardship of man as authorized by God). God announces that man and all other creatures are to eat plants alone. God will not rescind this dietary restriction until Genesis 9:3–4.

God’s creative work is complete at the end of the sixth day. The entire universe in all its beauty and perfection was fully formed in these six periods labeled as “days.” At the completion of His creation, God announces that it is very good.

*Creation Day 7 (Genesis 2:1–3)*

God rests. This in no way indicates He was weary from His creative efforts; rather, it denotes that the creation is complete. Further, God is establishing a pattern of one day in seven to rest. The keeping of this day will eventually be a distinguishing trait of God’s chosen people, Israel (Exodus 20:8–11).

Many Christians interpret these “days” as literal, 24-hour periods, a position called Young-Earth Creationism. It should be noted that certain interpretations of these “days” suggest they were indeterminate periods of time. Day-Age Theory and Historical Creationism are two theories that interpret the biblical data in a way that allows for an older earth. Regardless, the events and accomplishments of each “day” are the same.

Like I said, I am YEC and this is how it all started.  You can't explain it all in one post can you?


----------



## surada (Nov 30, 2021)

james bond said:


> You got it backwards.  The Bible is true.  It means the universe, Earth, and everything in it started with creation.
> 
> *Creation Day 1 (Genesis 1:1–5)*
> 
> ...



The myth explains origins to Bronze Age people.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 30, 2021)

james bond said:


> You got it backwards.  The Bible is true.  It means the universe, Earth, and everything in it started with creation.
> 
> *Creation Day 1 (Genesis 1:1–5)*
> 
> ...


It’s actually funny how ID’iot creationers are literalists relative to specific actions the gods took in performing their magical creation show. But then you waffle and rewrite the Bibles by playing fast and loose with “days”.

like I said, “like I said”, is not an argument. It’s merely an excuse for a failed claim.

In order to find intelligence behind supernatural design, you first need to make a defendable case for ID’creationism. Absent any demonstration that your gods had a hand in any supernatural creation, you make the initial mistake of providing no support for the existence of your gods. I find it comical that you rail against any association with the term intelligent design (ID’creationism), yet you acknowledge that is precisely the ideology you embrace.


----------



## Wuwei (Nov 30, 2021)

james bond said:


> You got it backwards. The Bible is true. It means the universe, Earth, and everything in it started with creation.
> 
> *Creation Day 1 ......................... through Creation Day 7*
> Like I said, I am YEC and this is how it all started. You can't explain it *all in one post* can you?


Ah, this is the new science:

Plagiarize some "explanation" of the Bible from some site.
Ignore the fact that evidence shows the earth was formed *after *the stars, not *before*. Etc.
Assume denying the last one hundred years of cosmology and geology and copying and pasting some genesis "*all in one post"* is of utter scientific importance.
Voilà we got our proof.
Come on james bond  you are losing it. Is that your best shot on the S&T forum?

.


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Science does not “back up “ the Bible. That is why you are unable to offer any factual science data from the Bible.
> 
> See how that works? Supporting your argument is a first step toward being taken seriously.


Yes, it does.  Science is there to back up the Bible and valid scientific hypotheses.

I even got the ultimate proof and that is for atheists to die.  All you have to do is die.  That shouldn't be too difficult unless it's _before_ your time mwahahaha... I would easily fill you with holes from an auto mag, but that wouldn't be cricket.


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2021)

surada said:


> The myth explains origins to Bronze Age people.


It's not a myth like evolution and explains from the beginning of spacetime.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> Yes, it does.  Science is there to back up the Bible and valid scientific hypotheses.
> 
> I even got the ultimate proof and that is for atheists to die.  All you have to do is die.  That shouldn't be too difficult unless it's _before_ your time mwahahaha... I would easily fill you with holes from an auto mag, but that wouldn't be cricket.


Your  "science backs up the bibles" meme is rather meaningless as there is never any science offered to support the claim. 

Show us where science supports a flat earth or Ark pleasure cruises.


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2021)

Old Rocks said:


> You have to be blind not to see this.


The greatest mass extinction event we had was the global flood where one huge land mass became seven continents.  Second would be the fire in the sky still to come (in 2060 as swagged by Newton?). 

You're already blind because you've been misled to what is considered "science."  We've got plenty of atheist science articles on apocalypticism such as the Y2K scare, blood moon, LHC, nuclear war in the 60s, etc.  The libs/atheists have even more EOW scenarios lmao.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> I even got the ultimate proof and that is for atheists to die. All you have to do is die. That shouldn't be too difficult unless it's _before_ your time mwahahaha... I would easily fill you with holes from an auto mag, but that wouldn't be cricket.


Good God, a frenzied attack. You are getting quite overboard with a manic lunacy. 

.


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2021)

I guess I'm a breakfast person and not an eat sh*t and die person like the atheists and their scientists.  I suppose science backs up breakfast, but not the latter.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2021)

Wuwei said:


> Good God, a frenzied attack. You are getting quite overboard with a manic lunacy.
> 
> .


I think the boy is becoming radicalized. There are indications that social media can contribute to extremism and aggravate unstable personalities.


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> The greatest mass extinction event we had was the global flood where one huge land mass became seven continents.  Second would be the fire in the sky still to come (in 2060 as swagged by Newton?).
> 
> You're already blind because you've been misled to
> what is considered "science."  We've got plenty of atheist science articles on apocalypticism such as the Y2K scare, blood moon, LHC, nuclear war in the 60s, etc.  The libs/atheists have even more EOW scenarios lmao.



LOLOL You think it was all one massive event. It wasn't .. It took place over millions of years.

Blood moon? That's a fundamentalist bit of jackassery.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 1, 2021)

surada said:


> LOLOL You think it was all one massive event. It wasn't .. It took place over millions of years.
> 
> Blood moon? That's a fundamentalist bit of jackassery.



LOL. and you're a "mainstream" Christian? Not a chance. You are no Christian at all.


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL. and you're a "mainstream" Christian? Not a chance. You are no Christian at all.



Around 1915 some protestant churches organized against science and modernity... (fundamentalism) and that was about the time when the Scofield Bible was published. It was preached at tent revivals during the Depression and Dustbowl to poor, uneducated people. Then it was made popular by Hal Lindsey with his book Late Great Planet Earth. Its quite new... its quackery and bad theology.

Press on.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 1, 2021)

Hollie said:


> I think the boy is becoming radicalized. There are indications that social media can contribute to extremism and aggravate unstable personalities.


If I were a Christian I would seriously think that guy is possessed by Satan.

.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> I guess I'm a breakfast person and not an eat sh*t and die person like the atheists and their scientists. I suppose science backs up breakfast, but not the latter.


He isn't as frenzied, but he is now off the wall loony. He has lost all sense of what this debate is.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2021)

We know a lot about Chemistry.

We know a lot about Biology.

We don't know jackshit about how Chemistry turns into Biology.


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2021)

surada said:


> LOLOL You think it was all one massive event. It wasn't .. It took place over millions of years.
> 
> Blood moon? That's a fundamentalist bit of jackassery.


LMAO.  Millions of years have not happened yet if we go by the genealogy in the Bible.

So blood moon doesn't have to do with atheism?  I thought the atheists and their scientists loved the moon.

The one massive event to come is in the Bible.  Nothing like it has take place yet or else we wouldn't be here.  What took place over millions of years are you and the atheists claiming?

"HAL LINDSEY is the author of numerous fiction and nonfiction books, including _Blood Moon_ and _Apocalypse Code_.

*The impact of The Late Great Planet Earth cannot be overstated. The New York Times called it the "no. 1 non-fiction bestseller of the decade."* For Christians and non-Christians of the 1970s, Hal Lindsey's blockbuster served as a wake-up call on events soon to come and events already unfolding -- all leading up to the greatest event of all: the return of Jesus Christ. The years since have confirmed Lindsey's insights into what biblical prophecy says about the times we live in. Whether you're a church-going believer or someone who wouldn't darken the door of a Christian institution, the Bible has much to tell you about the imminent future of this planet. In the midst of an out-of-control generation, it reveals a grand design that's unfolding exactly according to plan. The rebirth of Israel. The threat of war in the Middle East. An increase in natural catastrophes. The revival of Satanism and witchcraft. These and other signs, foreseen by prophets from Moses to Jesus, portend the coming of an antichrist . . . of a war which will bring humanity to the brink of destruction . . . and of incredible deliverance for a desperate, dying planet."


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> LMAO.  Millions of years have not happened yet if we go by the genealogy in the Bible.
> 
> So blood moon doesn't have to do with atheism?  I thought the atheists and their scientists loved the moon.
> 
> The one massive event to come is in the Bible.  Nothing like it has take place yet or else we wouldn't be here.  What took place over millions of years are you and the atheists claiming?



Blood moon is promoted by one of the crackpot preachers.

The blood moon prophecies are a series of prophecies in the Bible preached by Christian preachers John Hagee and Mark Biltz, which state that a tetrad (a series of four consecutive lunar eclipses—coinciding on Jewish holidays—with six full moons in between, and no intervening partial lunar eclipses) which began with the April 2014 lunar eclipse is the beginning of the end times as ...
Blood moon prophecy - Wikipedia









						Blood moon prophecy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2021)

surada said:


> Blood moon is promoted by one of the crackpot preachers.
> 
> The blood moon prophecies are a series of prophecies in the Bible preached by Christian preachers John Hagee and Mark Biltz, which state that a tetrad (a series of four consecutive lunar eclipses—coinciding on Jewish holidays—with six full moons in between, and no intervening partial lunar eclipses) which began with the April 2014 lunar eclipse is the beginning of the end times as ...
> Blood moon prophecy - Wikipedia
> ...


Okay, you get the lol on this one.

However, it is in the Bible even though this prophecy was wrong...

'A tetrad of lunar eclipses—and the timing of those eclipses in the Jewish calendar—is fairly unusual, but not unprecedented. So the fact of the eclipses, while interesting, was no proof that Jesus would return by 2015. Furthermore, John’s and Joel’s descriptions of the signs of the Day of the Lord _could_ refer to solar and lunar eclipses, but there are other possible explanations for those phenomena, such as changes in the atmosphere (mentioned in Revelation 6:12).

"12 When he opened the sixth seal, I looked, and behold, there was a great earthquake, and the sun became black as sackcloth, the full moon became like blood," Revelation 6:12"'

I still go by that no one will really know except God the Father.  The EOW will be a surprise for all.


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> Okay, you get the lol on this one.
> 
> However, it is in the Bible even though this prophecy was wrong...
> 
> ...



Jesus told John of Patmos it would be within a generation (soon)

Meanwhile, 

THE TREE OF LIFE IN DIFFERENT CULTURES - Joya Life








						THE TREE OF LIFE IN DIFFERENT CULTURES - Joya Life
					

The tree of life has a narrow symbology with the meaning of existence, strength and positivity. In general it represents the cycle of life, the beginning of everything, love, wisdom, hope and it is one of the most popular symbols of different cultures and mythologies. Despite this, its concept...




					www.joya.life
				



Nov 06, 2018 · THE TREE OF LIFE IN DIFFERENT CULTURES. The tree of life has a narrow symbology with the meaning of existence, strength and positivity. In general it represents the cycle of life, the beginning of everything, love, wisdom, hope and it is one of the most popular symbols of different cultures and mythologies. Despite this, its concept varies depending on the tradition or religion it …

And, a thousand years before Moses wrote Genesis the Sumerians had agriculture, irrigation, written language and sailboats.


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

44,000-Year-Old Indonesian Cave Painting Is Rewriting The ...
Dec 11, 2019 · But several years ago, a group of scientists started dating cave paintings in Indonesia — and found that they are thousands of years older. "They are at least 40,000 years old, which was a very ...


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

40,000-year-old cave art may be world's oldest animal drawing
					

The Southeast Asian island of Borneo joins a growing number of sites boasting early cave art innovation.




					www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

The Cave Art Paintings of the Lascaux Cave








						The Cave Art Paintings of the Lascaux Cave
					

The Lascaux Cave is famous for its Palaeolithic cave paintings, found in a complex of caves in southwestern France, because of the exceptional quality, size, sophistication and antiquity of the cave art.



					www.bradshawfoundation.com
				



Lascaux is famous for its Palaeolithic cave paintings, found in a complex of caves in the Dordogne region of southwestern France, because of their exceptional quality, size, sophistication and antiquity. Estimated to be up to 20,000 years old, the paintings consist primarily of large animals, once native to the region.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 1, 2021)

surada said:


> Around 1915 some protestant churches organized against science and modernity... (fundamentalism) and that was about the time when the Scofield Bible was published. It was preached at tent revivals during the Depression and Dustbowl to poor, uneducated people. Then it was made popular by Hal Lindsey with his book Late Great Planet Earth. Its quite new... its quackery and bad theology.
> 
> Press on.



LOL, get off of your Schofield kick, it makes you look silly. I never had any use for Hal so you lose there too. You pretty much deny the reality of everything the Bible says. That makes *you *the heretic sweetie. I am guessing your Bible consists only of the red letter verses 

2 Timothy 3:5-7
5 Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away.

6 For of this sort are they which creep into houses, and lead captive silly women laden with sins, led away with divers lusts,

7 Ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth.


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL, get off of your Schofield kick, it makes you look silly. I never had any use for Hal so you lose there too. You pretty much deny the reality of everything the Bible says. That makes *you *the heretic sweetie. I am guessing your Bible consists only of the red letter verses
> 
> 2 Timothy 3:5-7
> 5 Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away.
> ...




What church do you attend?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 1, 2021)

surada said:


> What church do you attend?



That has nothing to do with anything. You don't *believe* the Bible as written therefore you are not a Christian, you might be a "christian" because that's what you call yourself. 
Do you attend that Church in Grand Island Ne that you cited yesterday?


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2021)

surada said:


> Jesus told John of Patmos it would be within a generation (soon)
> 
> Meanwhile,
> 
> ...


Jeez, and off you go into believing what you want to believe.  I didn't say the Bible was wrong, but those who took the blood moon from it.  We know their prophecy didn't turn out.

Of all the prophecies in the Bible, half of them have come true while there are still around 900 to come.  None have failed.

"_Fulfilled Prophecies:_ • The first coming of Christ (e.g., Deuteronomy 18:15–19; Numbers 24:17; Daniel 9:25–26; Micah 5:2). • Jesus as the Savior of mankind (e.g., Genesis 3:15; Isaiah 53:4–5). • Prophecies regarding individual people, such as the doom of Jezebel (2 Kings 9:10). • Prophecies regarding Israel, such as in the case of Israel’s exile to Babylon (2 Kings 20:18; Jeremiah 34:3). • The destruction of the temple, which occurred in AD 70 (Matthew 24:1–2). • Daniel’s prophecies about the rise and fall of many kingdoms (Daniel 7:2–6, 16).

_Prophecies Still to Be Fulfilled:_ • The second coming of Christ (Zechariah 14:3–4; Matthew 24:44; Acts 1:10–11; Revelation 1:7). • The rapture of the church (1 Thessalonians 4:16–17). • The tribulation (Daniel 9:27; Matthew 24:15–22). • The resurrections of the saved and the unsaved (Daniel 12:1–3; 1 Corinthians 15:20–23; Revelation 20:11–15). • The millennial reign of Christ (Psalm 72:7–11; Zechariah 2:10–11; Revelation 20:4). • The restoration of Israel (Jeremiah 31:31–37; Romans 11:26–27). • The new heavens and new earth (Isaiah 65:17; 2 Peter 3:13; Revelation 21:1)."


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2021)

surada said:


> What church do you attend?


Darwin's ToL was cut down.  What church do you attend now or is it still not attend?

"
Charles Darwin's "tree of life", which shows how species are related through evolutionary history, is wrong and needs to be replaced, according to leading scientists.

The great naturalist first sketched how species might evolve along branches of an imaginary tree in 1837, an idea that quickly came to symbolise the theory of evolution by natural selection.

But modern genetics has revealed that representing evolutionary history as a tree is misleading, with scientists saying a more realistic way to represent the origins and inter-relatedness of species would be an impenetrable thicket. Darwin himself also wrote about evolution and ecosystems as a "tangled bank".

"We have no evidence at all that the tree of life is a reality," Eric Bapteste, an evolutionary biologist at the Pierre and Marie Curie University in Paris, told New Scientist magazine.

Genetic tests on bacteria, plants and animals increasingly reveal that different species crossbreed more than originally thought, meaning that instead of genes simply being passed down individual branches of the tree of life, they are also transferred between species on different evolutionary paths. The result is a messier and more tangled "web of life".

Microbes swap genetic material so promiscuously it can be hard to tell one type from another, but animals regularly crossbreed too - as do plants - and the offspring can be fertile. According to some estimates, 10 per cent of animals regularly form hybrids by breeding with other species."









						Evolution: Charles Darwin was wrong about the tree of life
					

Crossbreeding between species is far more common than previously thought, turning the tree of life into a thicket




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> Darwin's ToL was cut down.  What church do you attend now or is it still not attend?



Episcopalian


----------



## surada (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> Jeez, and off you go into believing what you want to believe.  I didn't say the Bible was wrong, but those who took the blood moon from it.  We know their prophecy didn't turn out.
> 
> Of all the prophecies in the Bible, half of them have come true while there are still around 900 to come.  None have failed.
> 
> ...



Daniel is not considered a prophet, but an historian.









						Isaiah’s Amazing Cyrus Prophecy — The One True God Against “the gods”
					

Sometime around the year 700 BC, the prophet Isaiah gave an amazing prophecy, in which he stated that God would use someone named Cyrus to deliver His people from captivity.  This was fulfilled in …




					mindrenewers.com


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> Jeez, and off you go into believing what you want to believe.  I didn't say the Bible was wrong, but those who took the blood moon from it.  We know their prophecy didn't turn out.
> 
> Of all the prophecies in the Bible, half of them have come true while there are still around 900 to come.  None have failed.
> 
> ...


All the above a matter of creative interpretation or just plain gullibility on the the part of partisan religioners.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2021)

james bond said:


> Darwin's ToL was cut down.  What church do you attend now or is it still not attend?
> 
> "
> Charles Darwin's "tree of life", which shows how species are related through evolutionary history, is wrong and needs to be replaced, according to leading scientists.
> ...


Comical you cut and paste from wiki.

“_Wikipedia is a wiki, meaning *anyone can edit nearly any page* and improve articles immediately. You do not need to register to do this, and anyone who has edited is known as a Wikipedian or editor. Small edits add up, and every editor can be proud to have made Wikipedia better for all._”


----------



## james bond (Dec 2, 2021)

surada said:


> Episcopalia


Lol. 

"Though there may be genuine disciples of Christ within the Episcopal Church, it seems that the general characteristic of the church is like the people that Ezekiel ministered to: “My people come to you, as they usually do, and sit before you to listen to your words, but they do not put them into practice. With their mouths they express devotion, but their hearts are greedy for unjust gain. Indeed, to them you are nothing more than one who sings love songs with a beautiful voice and plays an instrument well, for they hear your words but do not put them into practice” (Ezekiel 33:31-32)."









						What is the Episcopal Church, and what do Episcopalians believe? | GotQuestions.org
					

What is the Episcopal Church, and what do Episcopalians believe? What was the origin of Episcopalianism?



					www.gotquestions.org


----------



## james bond (Dec 2, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Comical you cut and paste from wiki.
> 
> “_Wikipedia is a wiki, meaning *anyone can edit nearly any page* and improve articles immediately. You do not need to register to do this, and anyone who has edited is known as a Wikipedian or editor. Small edits add up, and every editor can be proud to have made Wikipedia better for all._”


LMAO.  Wiki is more liberal and written by the libs.  Why don't you beotch to them?

It's hilarious that you continue to believe in Darwin's ToL when it and his common ancestor has been disproved.  Stay out of science and stick to the atheist religion section where you belong .


----------



## Clyde 154 (Dec 2, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> DNA proves Evolution occurred
> 
> It is a clear roadmap


Yeah............that's why we have THE LAW OF EVOLUTION.  What makes any individual even with the least amount of cognition to reason and logic attempt to present blatant fabrications as truth...........and then expect people to accept them as truth?

There is no Law of Evolution therefore DNA does not PROVE EVOLUTION occurred.  Its like children playing "pretend" or "dress up".


----------



## james bond (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Daniel is not considered a prophet, but an historian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say the Cyrus prophecy is one of the greatest in the OT.

*"*​Isaiah’s Amazing Cyrus Prophecy — The One True God Against “the gods”​Sometime around the year 700 BC, the prophet Isaiah gave an amazing prophecy, in which he stated that God would use someone named Cyrus to deliver His people from captivity.  This was fulfilled in 536 BC, perhaps 150-160 years later, when Cyrus the Great of Persia invaded Babylon, took the city, and released the Jews who had been taken captive by the Babylonians, with instructions to return to Jerusalem and rebuild the temple."









						Isaiah’s Amazing Cyrus Prophecy — The One True God Against “the gods”
					

Sometime around the year 700 BC, the prophet Isaiah gave an amazing prophecy, in which he stated that God would use someone named Cyrus to deliver His people from captivity.  This was fulfilled in …




					mindrenewers.com


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> I would say the Cyrus prophecy is one of the greatest in the OT.
> 
> *"*​Isaiah’s Amazing Cyrus Prophecy — The One True God Against “the gods”​Sometime around the year 700 BC, the prophet Isaiah gave an amazing prophecy, in which he stated that God would use someone named Cyrus to deliver His people from captivity.  This was fulfilled in 536 BC, perhaps 150-160 years later, when Cyrus the Great of Persia invaded Babylon, took the city, and released the Jews who had been taken captive by the Babylonians, with instructions to return to Jerusalem and rebuild the temple."
> 
> ...



The scriptures were redacted and amended several times up to 200 AD

The açtı of translation alone ensures the bible (Hebrew and New Testaments) is continually being updated. In addition, the Hebrew testament was redacted at least four times prior to 200 CE. The New Testament was revised with additions and, apparently, subtractions, from the …



In Galatians 6:2, Paul commands us to carry each other's burdens, then in 6:5 says each person should carry his own load ...


----------



## james bond (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> In Galatians 6:2, Paul commands us to carry each other's burdens, then in 6:5 says each person should carry his own load ...


I would say my prophecy is *"Atheists need to die." * We know people need to die, but that's just science as everyone will have their time.  When atheists die, they will get what they want and what God wills to them.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> I would say my prophecy is *"Atheists need to die." * We know people need to die, but that's just science as everyone will have their time.  When atheists die, they will get what they want and what God wills to them.



What's your problem? Why change the subject?


----------



## james bond (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> What's your problem? Why change the subject?





surada said:


> The scriptures were redacted and amended several times up to 200 AD
> 
> The açtı of translation alone ensures the bible (Hebrew and New Testaments) is continually being updated. In addition, the Hebrew testament was redacted at least four times prior to 200 CE. The New Testament was revised with additions and, apparently, subtractions, from the …









It's you as the fake Episcopalean.  You wish and long for the Bible to have changed.  You are one of those _who need to die_ like the atheist to be convinced.

The original Bible has not been redacted nor changed.  Sure, there have been many copies made, but they generally reflect the original and are true to it.


----------



## james bond (Dec 3, 2021)

Another prophecy from jb?  I think we will all die before the Bible or the true word of God goes extinct.  We will never have It's extinction such as...














						Why the Tasmanian Tiger Wasn't a Tiger, and Other Fun Facts
					

The Tasmanian Tiger was a dog-like marsupial of Australia that went extinct in the 20th century, despite that fact people still believe it exists today.




					www.thoughtco.com


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

james bond said:


> It's you as the fake Episcopalean.  You wish and long for the Bible to have changed.  You are one of those _who need to die_ like the atheist to be convinced.
> 
> The original Bible has not been redacted nor changed.  Sure, there have been many copies made, but they generally reflect the original and are true to it.



It's been redacted many times to include cobbling together the two creation stories aand flood stories from Israel and Judah.


----------



## james bond (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> It's been redacted many times to include cobbling together the two creation stories aand flood stories from Israel and Judah.


Instead of attacking my source, why don't you provide something concrete about evolution?  If you can provide something that is considered sci-fi such as:

The Magnetic Monster






or

The Praying Mantis (giant)





 or

The Living Dead (zombies)






as real, then you got something observable and evidence lol.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 3, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> If evolution is true, then it should seem at least reasonably possible that DNA could have come about by means of a series of chance events. If the Bible is true, then DNA should provide strong evidence that it is the product of an orderly, intelligent mind.
> 
> “One gram of DNA, which when dry would occupy a volume of approximately one cubic centimeter, can store as much information as approximately one trillion CDs [compact discs].”20
> 
> ...



We know so little about the past. For us to find fossils, we need the right conditions. We know NOTHING about dinosaurs that lived in jungles, for example. Because jungles don't have the right conditions for making fossils. 

We have uniformity of creatures, and things appear out of nowhere, simply because of our ignorance, rather than what actually happened. 


Also, if all life on Earth were created by an intelligent being, who created this intelligent being? If this intelligent being could simply come into existence, then surely other things could too. Which then begs the question of why we needed the intelligent being in the first place.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2021)

james bond said:


> Instead of attacking my source, why don't you provide something concrete about evolution?  If you can provide something that is considered sci-fi such as:
> 
> The Magnetic Monster
> 
> ...


Cutting and pasting clips from sci-fi movies does nothing to support you extremist views. One can reach conclusions about biological evolution when the data supports the theory and testing leads to conclusions. This is a pretty basic method for separating religious hysteria from physical evidence. The data supporting biological evolution to include fossil evidence as it exists along with the supporting disciplines of biology, chemistry, earth science, etc., have been fully adequate to present a comprehensive description of biological evolution, and stands as a major line of evidence for the theory of common descent. Anti-evolutionary / anti-science critics (almost exclusively fundamentalist Christians), should take some time to explain why their tales and fables, completely lacking in supportable evidence, should be accepted.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 4, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Cutting and pasting clips from sci-fi movies does nothing to support you extremist views. One can reach conclusions about biological evolution when the data supports the theory and testing leads to conclusions. This is a pretty basic method for separating religious hysteria from physical evidence. The data supporting biological evolution to include fossil evidence as it exists along with the supporting disciplines of biology, chemistry, earth science, etc., have been fully adequate to present a comprehensive description of biological evolution, and stands as a major line of evidence for the theory of common descent. Anti-evolutionary / anti-science critics (almost exclusively fundamentalist Christians), should take some time to explain why their tales and fables, completely lacking in supportable evidence, should be accepted.


james bond is wasting time just playing games with you guys. He is acting like a total juvenile. His inane premise is that if evolution is wrong, then the Bible is correct. He want's to take the focus off of creation science because it's a dead end as far as science. Creation science to them is nothing but anti-evolution.

.


----------



## james bond (Dec 4, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Cutting and pasting clips from sci-fi movies does nothing to support you extremist views. One can reach conclusions about biological evolution when the data supports the theory and testing leads to conclusions. This is a pretty basic method for separating religious hysteria from physical evidence. The data supporting biological evolution to include fossil evidence as it exists along with the supporting disciplines of biology, chemistry, earth science, etc., have been fully adequate to present a comprehensive description of biological evolution, and stands as a major line of evidence for the theory of common descent. Anti-evolutionary / anti-science critics (almost exclusively fundamentalist Christians), should take some time to explain why their tales and fables, completely lacking in supportable evidence, should be accepted.


Evolution data does not support the ToL nor does it lead to any right or valid conclusions.  It's your side with the religious hysteria of common ancestors as there aren't any.  It may as well be science fiction.  Do you like the new sci-fi analogy for evo ?


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 4, 2021)

james bond said:


> Evolution data does not support the ToL nor does it lead to any right or valid conclusions. It's your side with the religious hysteria of common ancestors as there aren't any. It may as well be science fiction. Do you like the new sci-fi analogy for evo ?


If you think evolution is wrong, and if you think creationism is backed up by science, you have to come up with a *scientific* explanation how the earth and stars were formed. You have to give a scientific explanation of where the water came from to cause the ocean to rise by over four miles.

.


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> We know so little about the past. For us to find fossils, we need the right conditions. We know NOTHING about dinosaurs that lived in jungles, for example. Because jungles don't have the right conditions for making fossils.
> 
> We have uniformity of creatures, and things appear out of nowhere, simply because of our ignorance, rather than what actually happened.
> 
> ...



There is a huge new dinosaur find in Italy... 200 to 66 million years ago.









						Trove of new dinosaur fossils in Italy helps rewrite prehistory of the Mediterranean region
					

These skeletons represent the biggest and most complete dinosaur fossils ever found in Italy




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> We know so little about the past. For us to find fossils, we need the right conditions. We know NOTHING about dinosaurs that lived in jungles, for example. Because jungles don't have the right conditions for making fossils.
> 
> We have uniformity of creatures, and things appear out of nowhere, simply because of our ignorance, rather than what actually happened.
> 
> ...



james bond 
Wuwei 


There is a huge new dinosaur find in Italy.









						Trove of new dinosaur fossils in Italy helps rewrite prehistory of the Mediterranean region
					

These skeletons represent the biggest and most complete dinosaur fossils ever found in Italy




					news.yahoo.com
				




A trove of new dinosaur skeletons unearthed at a palaeontological site in Italy has helped reconstruct the history, geography and evolution of the ancient Mediterranean area.

Until now, scientists believed the area, around 230 to 66 million years ago, would have been hard to map as it was formed by countless small islands far from the major mainland of Europe, Africa and Asia and was unsuitable to sustain large animals like dinosaurs.

Scientists, including those from the University of Bologna in Italy, have now assessed multiple exceptionally complete dinosaur skeletons from the Villaggio del Pescatore site near Trieste, in north-eastern Italy and published their findings in the journal Scientific Reports on Thursday.


The prehistoric site and the fossils are likely from about 80 million years ago, pertaining to the Cretaceous period and about 10 million years older than previously thought, according to the study.

These skeletons belong to the species Tethyshadros insularis and represent the biggest and most complete dinosaur fossils ever found in Italy.

continued


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> There is a huge new dinosaur find in Italy... 200 to 66 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, and what does this have to do with what I said?


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Okay, and what does this have to do with what I said?



Didn't you write post #105?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> Didn't you write post #105?



Yep. Do you know what post #105 is about?

It about how we don't know most of what happened. How fossils can only appear under certain conditions which means most dinosaurs died and disappeared, ESPECIALLY those in jungle areas. 

You find a post about a dinosaur being found in Italy. 

So what does this dinosaur being found in Italy have to do with what I wrote?

You didn't respond to my post. You just posted something about a dinosaur in Italy. Am I supposed to be able to read your mind and figure out what in that text is supposed to connect with what I wrote?


----------



## james bond (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> james bond
> Wuwei
> 
> 
> ...


All right Mr. Episcopalean, when are you gonna mention they were all killed by a global flood?

Here's how the creation scientists write their findings (from the Utah one 08/03/21)

"
_T. rex_ dinosaur relatives found buried together​
Were these Tyrannosauridae social creatures?​...

The researchers explain that catastrophes can drive animals together which normally prefer to be on their own. They cite droughts (the need to search for water) and fire (the need to avoid the flames) as examples. In neither case do animals _necessarily _congregate. Droughts and fire may very well disperse animals, but even when they do come together (where there is water or no flames, respectively) those animals would not be the ones that die—rather, they are the ones that live! Only animals that _already_ behave socially would search for water together or flee from flames together.


What about a flood?​
Indeed, fleeing from surging waters should be added to the list, and actually seems a more natural explanation for the fossil find. Land-dwelling creatures will naturally avoid being caught in a torrent of violently approaching water, and systematically run in the opposite direction. CMI has written a number of times on dinosaur stampedes.3 The resultant dinosaur trackways share common features: footprints of multiple dinosaurs together moving in the same direction."









						Social dinosaurs lived and died together?
					

Teratophoneus dinosaur fossils catastrophically buried together in Noah’s global Flood.




					creation.com


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2021)

james bond said:


> Evolution data does not support the ToL nor does it lead to any right or valid conclusions.  It's your side with the religious hysteria of common ancestors as there aren't any.  It may as well be science fiction.  Do you like the new sci-fi analogy for evo ?


On the other hand, your extremist religious view are contradicted by the facts. If you weed whack through the landscape of ID’iot creationism, you find that the creationist websites are fundamentalist Christian based. Look for the “about” sections of the websites and they all have a “statement of faith” that reiterates literal interpretation of biblical themes.


The fact of biological change over time is a fact. That organisms change to adapt to their environments is a fact

Darwin established a theory to describe that process.

This has been explained to you. It seems your time at the Harun Yahya madrassah has left you with some crippling disadvantages.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

Hollie said:


> On the other hand, your extremist religious view are contradicted by the facts. If you weed whack through the landscape of ID’iot creationism, you find that the creationist websites are fundamentalist Christian based. Look for the “about” sections of the websites and they all have a “statement of faith” that reiterates literal interpretation of biblical themes.
> 
> 
> The fact of biological change over time is a fact. That organisms change to adapt to their environments is a fact
> ...




Adnan Oktar - Wikipedia








						Adnan Oktar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Adnan Oktar (Turkish pronunciation: [ɑdˈnan ɔkˈtaɾ]; born 2 February 1956), also known as Adnan Hoca or Harun Yahya, is a Turkish religious sex cult leader, creationist, conspiracy theorist, preacher and anti-evolutionist.. In 2007, he sent thousands of unsolicited copies of his conspiracy book, The Atlas of Creation, which advocates Islamic creationism, to American scientists, members of ...


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2021)

Wuwei said:


> james bond is wasting time just playing games with you guys. He is acting like a total juvenile. His inane premise is that if evolution is wrong, then the Bible is correct. He want's to take the focus off of creation science because it's a dead end as far as science. Creation science to them is nothing but anti-evolution.
> 
> .



I can’t help but notice that he is of that really, really angry version of religious extremism. He has been reduced to the not so subtle, “I hope you die so the gods will punish you forever”, mentality.

*“You’ll get yours…. and your little dog, too*”, is a universally sustaining benediction for angry religionists and Jimmy is among that bottom rung of religioners who live and breathe anger.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2021)

james bond said:


> All right Mr. Episcopalean, when are you gonna mention they were all killed by a global flood?
> 
> Here's how the creation scientists write their findings (from the Utah one 08/03/21)
> 
> ...



Creation.com is just another extremist ministry.









						What we believe
					

Creation or evolution? It makes a big difference! Over 10,000 trustworthy articles. Evidence for biblical creation.




					creation.com
				




It seems these various extremist ministries all plagiarize from each other as the “what we believe” sections are identical.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Creation.com is just another extremist ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.. They actually believe the earth is 6,000 years old.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 5, 2021)

james bond said:


> All right Mr. Episcopalean, when are you gonna mention they were all killed by a global flood?
> 
> Here's how the creation scientists write their findings (from the Utah one 08/03/21)
> 
> ...


A site found several dinosaur footprints all going the same direction. So of course the consensus at creation.com is ...
_So yes, we agree, a flood is the best explanation for the fossilized Teratophoneus dinosaurs. Not just any flood, but the biblical Flood that engulfed the whole world._​
That is dripping with bias conformation.

.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> Wow.. They actually believe the earth is 6,000 years old.


That came from a creation site, not a creation science site. If a creationist wants to believe in a literal interpretation of the Genesis, I will not quarrel with them. They can live in a comfortable bliss with their miracles and function harmoniously with others.  

If they insist that I should believe the same as them especially if they want to teach it in science classes, then I will vehemently stand my ground. james bond promotes creation science, but never shows exactly what the science is. "Creation science" is a shameless misnomer.
.


----------



## james bond (Dec 5, 2021)

Hollie said:


> On the other hand, your extremist religious view are contradicted by the facts. If you weed whack through the landscape of ID’iot creationism, you find that the creationist websites are fundamentalist Christian based. Look for the “about” sections of the websites and they all have a “statement of faith” that reiterates literal interpretation of biblical themes.
> 
> 
> The fact of biological change over time is a fact. That organisms change to adapt to their environments is a fact
> ...


>>The fact of biological change over time is a fact. That organisms change to adapt to their environments is a fact

*Darwin established a theory to describe that process.*<<

You are hilarious.  What facts are there with Darwin's Tree of Life?  Your boy and his ToL theory has been destroyed already and now he is screaming in agony and pain while waiting for final judgement.  He's not even at his final destination yet.

Furthermore, I've already explained God created natural selection.  Maybe you should see your Harun Yahya madrassah for his sex tips as clearly you've gone over the R&E edge as well as lacking S&T knowledge and facts.  Interesting that I learn about the Yahya and madrassah types from you lol.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2021)

james bond said:


> >>The fact of biological change over time is a fact. That organisms change to adapt to their environments is a fact
> 
> *Darwin established a theory to describe that process.*<<
> 
> ...


Regarding your partisan gods, you explained nothing. You explained nothing about how your gods invented natural selection You simply make statements that are unsupported and include nothing more than “…. because I say so”.


----------



## james bond (Dec 5, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Creation.com is just another extremist ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


creation.com won't be quoting from Darwin as valid.  I just said that Darwin's ToL was destroyed, so you were believing in myths and lies.  You thought they were factual when in reality they were lies like the eternal universe which you and the atheist scientists swore by.  You moved on to common ancestor and new ToL, but that too will be destroyed.



Hollie said:


> On the other hand, your extremist religious view are contradicted by the facts. If you weed whack through the landscape of ID’iot creationism, you find that the creationist websites are fundamentalist Christian based. Look for the “about” sections of the websites and they all have a “statement of faith” that reiterates literal interpretation of biblical themes.
> 
> 
> The fact of biological change over time is a fact. That organisms change to adapt to their environments is a fact
> ...



You still do not explain why you know about a sex cult leader.  I don't think I'm naive, but had no idea what cult leaders did to get sex, drugs, and more.  I'm curious now.  How do you rank these priorities of yours?


----------



## james bond (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> Wow.. They actually believe the earth is 6,000 years old.


I will say this.  With actual people and their histories, I can validate 6,000 years while you have nothing observable nor testable to validate millions and billions of years.  Humans weren't around.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

james bond said:


> I will say this.  With actual people and their histories, I can validate 6,000 years while you have nothing observable nor testable to validate millions and billions of years.  Humans weren't around.



There is evidence that people were in France and Spain 40,000 years ago..

Who in the Bible lived to be 600? How were they counting ...








						Who in the Bible lived to be 600? How were they counting?
					

Answer (1 of 4): They were counting by the generations of their children. ADAM lived 930 years through his children. The reason that I know this is I counted up the ages of all the children and when you do it right for allowing for child birth and all the ages that the Bible gives, the ages of al...




					www.quora.com
				



Answer (1 of 4): They were counting by the generations of their children. ADAM lived 930 years through his children. The reason that I know this is I counted up the ages of all the children and when you do it right for allowing for child birth and all the ages that the Bible gives, the ages of al...


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2021)

james bond said:


> creation.com won't be quoting from Darwin as valid.  I just said that Darwin's ToL was destroyed, so you were believing in myths and lies.  You thought they were factual when in reality they were lies like the eternal universe which you and the atheist scientists swore by.  You moved on to common ancestor and new ToL, but that too will be destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> You still do not explain why you know about a sex cult leader.  I don't think I'm naive, but had no idea what cult leaders did to get sex, drugs, and more.  I'm curious now.  How do you rank these priorities of yours?


You saying “Darwin's ToL was destroyed,” is among many other “sayings” of yours which amount to  ”… because I say so”, sayings that are meaningless “sayings”.


----------



## james bond (Dec 5, 2021)

Hollie said:


> You saying “Darwin's ToL was destroyed,” is among many other “sayings” of yours which amount to  ”… because I say so”, sayings that are meaningless “sayings”.


The difference is science backs up what I say b/c I take it from the Bible.  Or creation science has tested and validated it.  When I say Darwin's ToL was destroyed, you can bet it is wrong if you see it still somewhere.  It's why I'm a winner while the atheists are usually wrong due to taking opinions from people like you and atheist scientists who are usually wrong.  Atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.  People who take their science from scientists who are biased and do not base their findings on science, experiments, nor observable evidence are usually _sorely_ disappointed. I don't know how your Haruya is so important to you, but it must be a doozy.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> There is evidence that people were in France and Spain 40,000 years ago..
> 
> Who in the Bible lived to be 600? How were they counting ...
> 
> ...


Does this mean the Earth is even less than 6000 years old?
.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2021)

james bond said:


> The difference is science backs up what I say b/c I take it from the Bible.  Or creation science has tested and validated it.  When I say Darwin's ToL was destroyed, you can bet it is wrong if you see it still somewhere.  It's why I'm a winner while the atheists are usually wrong due to taking opinions from people like you and atheist scientists who are usually wrong.  Atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.  People who take their science from scientists who are biased and do not base their findings on science, experiments, nor observable evidence are usually _sorely_ disappointed. I don't know how your Haruya is so important to you, but it must be a doozy.


Science does not “back up” the Bible. That’s why you’re unable to offer anything of scientific interest in the Bible.

You claim to be a “winner” but you offer nothing to describe what you have won.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 5, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Science does not “back up” the Bible. That’s why you’re unable to offer anything of scientific interest in the Bible.
> 
> You claim to be a “winner” but you offer nothing to describe what you have won.


I believe he might win the infamous Darwin Award.
.


----------



## miketx (Dec 6, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> If evolution is true, then it should seem at least reasonably possible that DNA could have come about by means of a series of chance events. If the Bible is true, then DNA should provide strong evidence that it is the product of an orderly, intelligent mind.
> 
> “One gram of DNA, which when dry would occupy a volume of approximately one cubic centimeter, can store as much information as approximately one trillion CDs [compact discs].”20
> 
> ...


Maybe the tree will evolve into a monkey.


----------



## james bond (Dec 6, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Science does not “back up” the Bible. That’s why you’re unable to offer anything of scientific interest in the Bible.
> 
> You claim to be a “winner” but you offer nothing to describe what you have won.


It's elementary when science did not back up Darwin's ToL nor evolution.  You're not keeping up with the arguments against Darwin's ToL.  

When the atheists and their scientists have no explanation for why the universe, Earth, and everything in it are here, then the creationists have won.

Creation science and I are winners because I posted the video how science backs up the Bible.  We have discovered the universe had a beginning, the KCA, fine tuning, the Earth is suspended in empty space, every day we are governed by natural laws, and more.


----------



## james bond (Dec 6, 2021)

surada said:


> There is evidence that people were in France and Spain 40,000 years ago..
> 
> Who in the Bible lived to be 600? How were they counting ...
> 
> ...


I think it has to do with the global flood.  If you look at human longevity, it went way down after the global flood, correct?  

I don't have an adequate explanation for the longevity of people in the OT, but what I've read is that the sun's radiation wasn't as strong before the flood.  There was a canopy of water surrounding the Earth above the sky that we can observe.


----------



## surada (Dec 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> I think it has to do with the global flood.  If you look at human longevity, it went way down after the global flood, correct?
> 
> I don't have an adequate explanation for the longevity of people in the OT, but what I've read is that the sun's radiation wasn't as strong before the flood.  There was a canopy of water surrounding the Earth above the sky that we can observe.



Humans never lived 200 years.. That's asinine... a canopy of water above the earth? Are you nuts? The natural laws haven't changed. Snakes cannot talk and humans can't walk on water or live inside a fish.

Your faith is very fragile..


----------



## james bond (Dec 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Humans never lived 200 years.. That's asinine... a canopy of water above the earth? Are you nuts? The natural laws haven't changed. Snakes cannot talk and humans can't walk on water or live inside a fish.
> 
> Your faith is very fragile..


You're one of those who need to die!  Your faith in atheist science has no reply nor history.  We have no human history except for that in the Bible and it shows that OT people lived much longer than NT people.

I'm on solid ground here with solar radiation as global warming/climate change will shorten our lives.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> You're one of those who need to die!  Your faith in atheist science has no reply nor history.  We have no human history except for that in the Bible and it shows that OT people lived much longer than NT people.
> 
> I'm on solid ground here with solar radiation as global warming/climate change will shorten our lives.


So you are still wishing people to die. 
According to a Reuters poll,
_Three in ten (28%) global citizens refer to themselves as “creationists _
That means you think 72% of the people of the world need to die. How would you like that to happen? Genocide? A few billion well aimed lightening bolts from God?

How can you be my BFF if you keep wishing that so many people need to die. 
.


----------



## james bond (Dec 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> I'm on solid ground here with solar radiation as global warming/climate change will shorten our lives.


Well, the global scientists haven't tracked how solar radiation will shorten our longevity -- 10 Climate Change Impacts That Will Affect Us All --, but I would think it will be one more negative effect.  One has to look at how water caused everyone and everything on the planet to die, but the next global catastrophe will be due to fire in the sky.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> It's elementary when science did not back up Darwin's ToL nor evolution.  You're not keeping up with the arguments against Darwin's ToL.
> 
> When the atheists and their scientists have no explanation for why the universe, Earth, and everything in it are here, then the creationists have won.
> 
> Creation science and I are winners because I posted the video how science backs up the Bible.  We have discovered the universe had a beginning, the KCA, fine tuning, the Earth is suspended in empty space, every day we are governed by natural laws, and more.


The Theory of Evolution has undergone rigorous review in the scientific community and remains the best, most coherent explanation of the observed development of life on Earth. The term ''theory'', in the context of science discussions, means "a coherent group of general propositions used as principles of explanation for a class of phenomena" (Barnhart 1948). Besides the theory, there is the fact of evolution, the observation that life has changed greatly over time. Supporting the fact of evolution are the complimentary sciences of biology, paleontology, earth science, chemistry, etc. The theory of evolution explains the facts. The theory of evolution is no less valid than theory of gravity, atomic theory, the germ theory of disease, and the theory of limits (on which calculus is based). On the fundamental, most basic issues of the theory of evolution, such as the demonstrated facts of common descent and natural selection, there is no controversy within the scientific community. With near exclusivity, the only controversy emerges from the fundamentalist Christian.


----------



## james bond (Dec 6, 2021)

Hollie said:


> The Theory of Evolution has undergone rigorous review in the scientific community and remains the best, most coherent explanation of the observed development of life on Earth. The term ''theory'', in the context of science discussions, means "a coherent group of general propositions used as principles of explanation for a class of phenomena" (Barnhart 1948). Besides the theory, there is the fact of evolution, the observation that life has changed greatly over time. Supporting the fact of evolution are the complimentary sciences of biology, paleontology, earth science, chemistry, etc. The theory of evolution explains the facts. The theory of evolution is no less valid than theory of gravity, atomic theory, the germ theory of disease, and the theory of limits (on which calculus is based). On the fundamental, most basic issues of the theory of evolution, such as the demonstrated facts of common descent and natural selection, there is no controversy within the scientific community. With near exclusivity, the only controversy emerges from the fundamentalist Christian.


Except with evolution nothing is observed nor any hypothesis has been tested.  That means it isn't even science.  Face it, you atheists lost believing in evolution.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> Except with evolution nothing is observed nor any hypothesis has been tested.  That means it isn't even science.  Face it, you atheists lost believing in evolution.



There is a great deal of observational evidence for biological evolution.

Your extremist religious views are thankfully the exception among educated people.


----------



## james bond (Dec 6, 2021)

Hollie said:


> There is a great deal of observational evidence for biological evolution.
> 
> Your extremist religious views are thankfully the exception among educated people.


What do we observe about monkeys becoming humans?  Or dinosaurs turning into birds?  Monkeys are still monkeys.  Birds are still birds and we'd love to see real dinosaurs roaming in captivity like in Jurassic Park.

OTOH, I may have discovered we are cutting our lives short by being out in the sun too often lol.  Night people live longer???


----------



## Hollie (Dec 7, 2021)

james bond said:


> What do we observe about monkeys becoming humans?  Or dinosaurs turning into birds?  Monkeys are still monkeys.  Birds are still birds and we'd love to see real dinosaurs roaming in captivity like in Jurassic Park.
> 
> OTOH, I may have discovered we are cutting our lives short by being out in the sun too often lol.  Night people live longer???



Why would monkeys necessarily become humans?  Your profound ignorance regarding science matters is quite obvious.

Jurassic Park was a Hollywood movie, not a documentary.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 7, 2021)

james bond said:


> Except with evolution nothing is observed nor any hypothesis has been tested. That means it isn't even science. Face it, you atheists lost believing in evolution.


The universe wasn't observed coming into existence in 6 days 6000 years ago.

However it is continually being observed throughout it's history of billions of years by thousands of astronomers.
.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 7, 2021)

james bond said:


> What do we observe about monkeys becoming humans? Or dinosaurs turning into birds?


No wonder you don't believe evolution. You have such a wacky idea of what it actually is.  You are a total idiot.
.


----------



## james bond (Dec 7, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Why would monkeys necessarily become humans?  Your profound ignorance regarding science matters is quite obvious.
> 
> Jurassic Park was a Hollywood movie, not a documentary.


Monkeys never become humans nor dinosaurs become birds.  Otherwise, we'd notice.

Speaking of Hollywood movies, I know how long one owns media if they buy it online but you don't.  Sniff.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 7, 2021)

james bond said:


> Monkeys never become humans nor dinosaurs become birds.  Otherwise, we'd notice.
> 
> Speaking of Hollywood movies, I know how long one owns media if they buy it online but you don't.  Sniff.


You make these nonsense proclamations with no understanding of the subject matter.


----------



## james bond (Dec 7, 2021)

Hollie said:


> You make these nonsense proclamations with no understanding of the subject matter.


Talking science with you is like talking medicine with a hypochondriac.

  1.  You're convinced you know science.
  2.  Frequent S&T postings without any science.
  3.  Wanting second opinions when you already have one to back up your first claim.
  4.  Constant S&T postings asking for validation of #1.
  5.  Talking about science issues whether they are issues or not.
  6.  Constant evolution scrutiny even though it's been explained to you several times.
  7.  Exaggerating evolution as fact when its not.
  8.  Paranoid that evolution is being downgraded.
  9.  A simple informative science article is a revelation.
10.  Panicking when your opponent tells you your science isn't science as its not observable nor testable.
11.  Relying on atheist scientists to validate your atheism.
12.  Excessive stress over creationists being winners and evolutionists being losers, i.e. the other side being right.
13.  Avoiding discussion of monkeys becoming humans and dinosaurs becoming birds as the opposition thinks those are silly and impossible, i.e. not science but religion.
14.  Fear that you are being laughed at because atheism has nothing to prove itself lol.
15.  Excessive fear that your opponent is right because science backs them up while nothing conclusive backs up your science.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 7, 2021)

james bond said:


> Talking science with you is like talking medicine with a hypochondriac.
> 
> 1.  You're convinced you know science.
> 2.  Frequent S&T postings without any science.
> ...


Your whiny list of grievances is a rather glaring admission of your inability to make a defendable case for magic and supernaturalism.

Your enthusiasm for living a life consumed by fear and superstition suggests a personality disorder.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 7, 2021)

james bond said:


> Talking science with you is like talking medicine with a hypochondriac.
> 
> 1.  You're convinced you know science.
> 2.  Frequent S&T postings without any science.
> ...


I have a list for you:
1. Incapability of scientifically explaining the physical principles of the first six days of the Genesis.
2. Incapability of scientifically explaining the physical principles behind the flood. 
3. Failure to understand that an obsession of attempting to discredit evolution does not make the Bible literally true.

Summary: Science does not back up the Bible. 
.


----------



## james bond (Dec 7, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Your whiny list of grievances is a rather glaring admission of your inability to make a defendable case for magic and supernaturalism.
> 
> Your enthusiasm for living a life consumed by fear and superstition suggests a personality disorder.


My list points the finger at you, the atheists, and their scientists here.  You all may end up serving your master .


----------



## Hollie (Dec 8, 2021)

james bond said:


> My list points the finger at you, the atheists, and their scientists here.  You all may end up serving your master .


Your list is that of an angry religious extremist who chooses to use his religion as a means to express his fears and prejudices.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 8, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Your list is that of an angry religious extremist who chooses to use his religion as a means to express his fears and prejudices.


I think you are right. He knows he is not going to get his way. He must be awfully frustrated because he wants to have the last word and nobody is allowing that. His 15 points in post #149 amazingly is a list reflecting his own failures. Perhaps blaming others being in fear and panic is his way of atonement for his own fear and panic. He simply can't understand that his fear of God is not shared by others. The poor tortured soul is in misery on this forum and doesn't know how to save face except to unsuccessfully feign "winning".

Too bad he blocks my posts. On the other hand it won't bring understanding to him anyway, 
He is a total nutcase without redemption.
.


----------



## james bond (Dec 8, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Your list is that of an angry religious extremist who chooses to use his religion as a means to express his fears and prejudices.


There are winners and non-winners, so am just pointing it out (see list again below ) because 1) I have to give out God's warnings about evolution and 2) my frustrations of what I get from you and the atheists here afterwards. * This time I've highlighted the main points.*

"Talking science with you is like talking medicine with a hypochondriac.

*1.  You're convinced you know science.*
 2.  Frequent S&T postings without any science.
 3.  Wanting second opinions when you already have one to back up your first claim.
* 4.  Constant S&T postings asking for validation of #1.*
 5.  Talking about science issues whether they are issues or not.
*6.  Constant evolution scrutiny even though it's been explained to you several times.*
* 7.  Exaggerating evolution as fact when its not.*
*8.  Paranoid that evolution is being downgraded.*
 9.  A simple informative science article is a revelation.
*10.  Panicking when your opponent tells you your science isn't science as its not observable nor testable.*
11.  Relying on atheist scientists to validate your atheism.
*12.  Excessive stress over creationists being winners and evolutionists being losers, i.e. the other side being right.
13.  Avoiding discussion of monkeys becoming humans and dinosaurs becoming birds as the opposition thinks those are silly and impossible, i.e. not science but religion.
14.  Fear that you are being laughed at because atheism has nothing to prove itself lol.
15.  Excessive fear that your opponent is right because science backs them up while nothing conclusive backs up your science.*"

You know it's true when you realize your body temperature is going up due to emotional stress and anger because the other side is usually right.


----------



## surada (Dec 8, 2021)

james bond said:


> There are winners and non-winners, so am just pointing it out (see list again below ) because 1) I have to give out God's warnings about evolution and 2) my frustrations of what I get from you and the atheists here afterwards. * This time I've highlighted the main points.*
> 
> "Talking science with you is like talking medicine with a hypochondriac.
> 
> ...



Monkeys becoming human? Is that what creationists teach about evolution? God, no wonder you're all so stupid.


----------



## james bond (Dec 8, 2021)

surada said:


> Monkeys becoming human? Is that what creationists teach about evolution? God, no wonder you're all so stupid.


See, I'm right.  You're avoiding discussion via ad hominem attacks.  Creationists know God created humans as written in the Bible.

Instead, you and atheists/evos here can't explain how humans came to be.  Another victory for yours truly lol.

I am further right as I have to keep saying, "Atheists need to die," for them to realize how their lives really happened.


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 8, 2021)

james bond said:


> There are winners and non-winners, so am just pointing it out (see list again below ) because 1) I have to give out God's warnings about evolution and 2) my frustrations of what I get from you and the atheists here afterwards. * This time I've highlighted the main points.*


1) God's warnings about evolution? Is james bond now above Pope Francis, the  “Vicar of Christ”, who is OK with evolution.
2) james bond is actually admitting frustrations. Maybe he is admitting defeat.
3) Nah. He is like the Black Night in Monte Python's _Holy Grail_.  With both arms and legs severed he still thinks he is a superior swordsman. If you haven't seen it, it's worth watching.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Feb 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> Except with evolution nothing is observed nor any hypothesis has been tested. That means it isn't even science. Face it, you atheists lost believing in evolution.


All scientific discoveries begin with a hypothesis.
At least that is how I hypothesize it.
-


----------



## watchingfromafar (Feb 2, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> hypothesis


_ *Definition of hypothesis*

1 a: an assumption or concession made for the sake of argument
   b: an interpretation of a practical situation or condition taken as the       ground for action
2 : a tentative assumption made in order to draw out and test its logical or empirical consequences
3:  the antecedent clause of a conditional statement_
Definition of HYPOTHESIS

Which is it-?

-


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> Except with evolution nothing is observed nor any hypothesis has been tested.  That means it isn't even science.  Face it, you atheists lost believing in evolution.



Many of the hypotheses have been tested.    One of those being carbon decay rates.   They help us date any materials.    And for as long as we have talked about accurate dating, the decay rate of carbon has been observed.    It has never varied at all.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Feb 2, 2022)

Wuwei said:


> Summary: Science does not back up the Bible.


Yes it does
All you have to do is read Genesis which was written more that 2,000 years ago and is still right on, even today.
-


----------



## Hollie (Feb 2, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> Yes it does
> All you have to do is read Genesis which was written more that 2,000 years ago and is still right on, even today.
> -


Just the other day I was talking to a snake,


----------



## watchingfromafar (Feb 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why would monkeys necessarily become humans? Your profound ignorance regarding science matters is quite obvious.


This is taught in our public schools




-


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 2, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> This is taught in our public schools
> View attachment 596260
> -



No, it is not.    Or, if it is, it is a preacher trying to discredit the Theory of Evolution.

Darwin's theory did not propose that monkeys became humans.    It only said we have a common ancestor.


----------



## surada (Feb 15, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> DNA proves Evolution occurred
> 
> It is a clear roadmap











						New evidence shows history of human species more complex than thought
					

The most ancient human species includes fossils that date to the time at which our lineage separated from the lineages leading to chimpanzees and bonobos.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## surada (Feb 15, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> DNA proves Evolution occurred
> 
> It is a clear roadmap











						Prehistoric skull unearthed in Israel may be evolution's 'missing link'
					

Researchers are calling the discovery "one of the most important anthropological findings of the last century."




					www.studyfinds.org


----------



## surada (Feb 15, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> No, it is not.    Or, if it is, it is a preacher trying to discredit the Theory of Evolution.
> 
> Darwin's theory did not propose that monkeys became humans.    It only said we have a common ancestor.


Evidently some don't have enough education to even understand the theory of evolution.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 15, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> DNA proves Evolution occurred
> 
> It is a clear roadmap


it missed you


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> This is taught in our public schools
> View attachment 596260
> -


Religion as an infantile science of non-existing entities and its low-IQ protection rackets will not suffice as an alternative. The evolutionary trend that bothers theologians is that knowledge is replacing faith across the world. Their gigs are truly in jeopardy.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2022)

It was Oro's synthesis of a nucleotide that cemented the Miller-Urey amino acid trajectory, because that was the critical key to DNA evolution. If the reader cannot draw the four nucleotides on a piece of paper from memory, they may as well take a chimp virus vaccine like AstraZeneca.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Just the other day I was talking to a snake,


"Be like him," whispered the Serpent in Eve's ear." (Safir, Melancholies of Knowledge)


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 16, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> But in general, creationism has long been reliably refuted, it does not have any serious argumentation in its defense.



Darwinian evolution has long been reliably refuted.  IT does not have any serious science in its defense.  Atheists promote it with nonsense and lies parading as science and intellectualism.


The insuperable statistics of naturalistic polypeptide synthesis forever doom Darwinian pretensions.  This is a quote from my book, *Brilliant Creations - The Wonder of Nature and Life.  *


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Darwinian evolution has long been reliably refuted.  IT does not have any serious science in its defense.  Atheists promote it with nonsense and lies parading as science and intellectualism.
> 
> 
> The insuperable statistics of naturalistic polypeptide synthesis forever doom Darwinian pretensions.  This is a quote from my book, *Brilliant Creations - The Wonder of Nature and Life.  *



Darwins theory was groundbreaking 

Specifics have been refuted, but the general theory that complex creatures evolved from simpler creatures can’t be refuted


----------



## surada (Feb 16, 2022)

james bond said:


> You give atheists the big evidence and then their stupid faith takes over.  They even turn the truth into a lie they themselves believe.  All one can do is laugh at their futility in their belief in lies .


The supernatural is easier and doesn't require education or discipline


----------



## Hollie (Feb 16, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> This is taught in our public schools
> View attachment 596260
> -


The evidence from such diverse disciplines as biology, paleontology, chemistry. etc., overwhelmingly support the evolutionary history of descent with modification.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 16, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Darwinian evolution has long been reliably refuted.  IT does not have any serious science in its defense.  Atheists promote it with nonsense and lies parading as science and intellectualism.
> 
> 
> The insuperable statistics of naturalistic polypeptide synthesis forever doom Darwinian pretensions.  This is a quote from my book, *Brilliant Creations - The Wonder of Nature and Life.  *


Not surprisingly, you offer nothing to support your claim of biological evolution being reliably refuted.


----------



## james bond (Feb 16, 2022)

surada said:


> The supernatural is easier and doesn't require education or discipline


You are WRONG AGAIN lol!!!  The supernatural is harder to prove unless He is true and provides something that science or mathematics can back up.  The Creator isn't physical anymore as we live in a world with sin.  He can only be with us in spirit which you do not understand due to faith in evilution.  The supernatural is harder to disprove, as well.

With science and mathematics, I have discovered that they are not a sure thing that science or mathematics can back up.  I provided the evidence with Richard Feynman as an authority and the 3x + 1 problem.

As for evilution, there isn't anything that any atheist here has provided to make me think science backs up evilution.  It's just a bunch of atheist scientists' papers on the subject.  You can't even prove long time as the radiometric assumptions makes the process faulty.  It would be like me saying I can prove the supernatural if you give me a billion years as He is supposed to return by then.  Also, just prior to his return, there will be a global catastrophe like the global flood except it will deal with a global fire in the sky.  It could be a supernova or something natural.

Will you admit that you're the stupid as sh*t individual and quit calling your detractor names?  You haven't provided your credentials like I have.


----------



## james bond (Feb 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The evidence from such diverse disciplines as biology, paleontology, chemistry. etc., overwhelmingly support the evolutionary history of descent with modification.


Yeah, it just papers from atheist scientists.  There isn't any hard evidence as Judy was a chimp.  She's not even a complete fossil and no one has found another since.  Can't you admit that isn't enough to show an ape-human existed?  If they're like other apes and monkeys, then they should be living someplace on Earth.  I got more evidence of humans lived with dinosaurs which refutes evilution.


----------



## surada (Feb 16, 2022)

james bond said:


> Yeah, it just papers from atheist scientists.  There isn't any hard evidence as Judy was a chimp.  She's not even a complete fossil and no one has found another since.  Can't you admit that isn't enough to show an ape-human existed?  If they're like other apes and monkeys, then they should be living someplace on Earth.  I got more evidence of humans lived with dinosaurs which refutes evilution.


Lol you teach your children that men lived with dinosaurs?


----------



## Hollie (Feb 16, 2022)

james bond said:


> Yeah, it just papers from atheist scientists.  There isn't any hard evidence as Judy was a chimp.  She's not even a complete fossil and no one has found another since.  Can't you admit that isn't enough to show an ape-human existed?  If they're like other apes and monkeys, then they should be living someplace on Earth.  I got more evidence of humans lived with dinosaurs which refutes evilution.


You get evidence of humans living with dinosaurs from creationer charlatans.

You're a willing accomplice to ignorance. What does that say about you?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2022)

james bond said:


> I got more evidence of humans lived with dinosaurs which refutes evilution.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 602428


Am I surprised that westerners invented a very Caucasian looking Jesus.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Am I surprised that westerners invented a very Caucasian looking Jesus.


Jesus was white and had blonde hair and blue eyes
He also spoke with an English accent


----------



## james bond (Feb 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You get evidence of humans living with dinosaurs from creationer charlatans.
> 
> You're a willing accomplice to ignorance. What does that say about you?


They both lived during prehistoric times.  We got myths of them together from all over the world.  It shows it was true they lived during the same time.  Next, I have human and dino footprints together and artwork from all over the world that shows them living together.  They even have a history together.  You have nothing to disprove any of this.  Now, that's ignorance.  You and ignorance walk hand-in-hand off into the sunset.

Lol, your side are the Flat Earthers.

*Flat Earther claims that Nasa makes us believe in aliens so that we'll shoot Jesus if he returns* ​








						Flat Earther claims Nasa made us believe in aliens so we'd shoot Jesus if he returned
					

What if, and bear with us for a second, Nasa made us all believe in aliens so that we'd be inclined to shoot Jesus if he returned.Not convinced? Of course not – we’ve heard some bonkers conspiracies in our time, but we have to admit that this is a new one on us. The bizarre theory was discussed...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## james bond (Feb 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 602428


We got the majority and the evidence.  Why not?  Birds and dinosaurs existed together.  Humans and monkeys existed together.









						Flintstone facts? 41 percent of Americans say people and dinosaurs co-existed
					

Riding a Brontosaurus bareback might not be a fantasy. It could be history, depending on who you ask.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## james bond (Feb 16, 2022)

surada said:


> Lol you teach your children that men lived with dinosaurs?


Yep.  Birds and dinos lived together as well as humans and monkeys.

All you have is hypotheses.  It doesn't mean it's true or else the ape-human is alive somewhere.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 17, 2022)

james bond said:


> They both lived during prehistoric times.  We got myths of them together from all over the world.  It shows it was true they lived during the same time.  Next, I have human and dino footprints together and artwork from all over the world that shows them living together.  They even have a history together.  You have nothing to disprove any of this.  Now, that's ignorance.  You and ignorance walk hand-in-hand off into the sunset.
> 
> Lol, your side are the Flat Earthers.
> 
> ...


Were prehistoric times (or would you prefer prehysteric), just 4,000 years ago?

You Flat Earthers are funny.


----------



## surada (Feb 17, 2022)

james bond said:


> Yep.  Birds and dinos lived together as well as humans and monkeys.
> 
> All you have is hypotheses.  It doesn't mean it's true or else the ape-human is alive somewhere.


You are off by 100 million years.


----------



## james bond (Feb 17, 2022)

surada said:


> You are off by 100 million years.


This isn't just to you, surada.

I understand the atheists WRONG pov though.  I went to HS and university and learned evolution, but realized it was just a hypothesis.  It became called a THEORY (stronger assertion) due to those papers that the scientists wrote.  The scientists got funding from the USG and got more recognition.  We all accepted evolution as there were no other papers submitted.  We believe usually what we are taught in school.  Later, I learned (after becoming Christian in 2012) that there was another scientific POV, but this wasn't acceptable in mainstream science due to a supernatural being involved.  Thus, it wasn't explained as science would not accept a global flood nor God creating the universe, Earth and everything in it.  But eventually science started to back up what was said in the Bible.  This was observable and testable.  Furthermore, I discovered there were scientists who believed in God (even though they couldn't admit it) that there were science that backed up the Bible.  It was a big breakthrough for me as what's the point of religion if it wasn't true?  I mean evolution led to atheism and the atheists here just want to use science to support their religion.  This is what we are arguing so long and hard about.

So what's the answer.  For me, I've found the TRUTH and just have to look for more evidence and explain what I have to back up the Bible.  For the atheists, I would suggest continuing their search using evolution and finding that there is evidence that backs it up, besides the papers and what they were taught in school.  If one can think for themselves instead of beholden to their schooling, then they may be able to look at another pov and find what science states about it.  I've looked for evidence of humans from monkeys and birds from dinosaurs and I told you already what I found.

Anyway, I'm more negatively inclined that you won't believe because of your atheism and need for support.  Maybe one of your members already died and now is learning the truth.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 17, 2022)

james bond said:


> This isn't just to you, surada.
> 
> I understand the atheists WRONG pov though.  I went to HS and university and learned evolution, but realized it was just a hypothesis.  It became called a THEORY (stronger assertion) due to those papers that the scientists wrote.  The scientists got funding from the USG and got more recognition.  We all accepted evolution as there were no other papers submitted.  We believe usually what we are taught in school.  Later, I learned (after becoming Christian in 2012) that there was another scientific POV, but this wasn't acceptable in mainstream science due to a supernatural being involved.  Thus, it wasn't explained as science would not accept a global flood nor God creating the universe, Earth and everything in it.  But eventually science started to back up what was said in the Bible.  This was observable and testable.  Furthermore, I discovered there were scientists who believed in God (even though they couldn't admit it) that there were science that backed up the Bible.  It was a big breakthrough for me as what's the point of religion if it wasn't true?  I mean evolution led to atheism and the atheists here just want to use science to support their religion.  This is what we are arguing so long and hard about.
> 
> ...


Science has never 'backed up' biblical tales and fables. 

Reiterating propaganda from Flat Earther websites makes you appear to be quite desperate.


----------



## surada (Feb 17, 2022)

Science doesn't support the Bible st





james bond said:


> This isn't just to you, surada.
> 
> I understand the atheists WRONG pov though.  I went to HS and university and learned evolution, but realized it was just a hypothesis.  It became called a THEORY (stronger assertion) due to those papers that the scientists wrote.  The scientists got funding from the USG and got more recognition.  We all accepted evolution as there were no other papers submitted.  We believe usually what we are taught in school.  Later, I learned (after becoming Christian in 2012) that there was another scientific POV, but this wasn't acceptable in mainstream science due to a supernatural being involved.  Thus, it wasn't explained as science would not accept a global flood nor God creating the universe, Earth and everything in it.  But eventually science started to back up what was said in the Bible.  This was observable and testable.  Furthermore, I discovered there were scientists who believed in God (even though they couldn't admit it) that there were science that backed up the Bible.  It was a big breakthrough for me as what's the point of religion if it wasn't true?  I mean evolution led to atheism and the atheists here just want to use science to support their religion.  This is what we are arguing so long and hard about.
> 
> ...


 Science doesn't support the best Bible stories.


----------



## Dagosa (Feb 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> DNA proves Evolution occurred
> 
> It is a clear roadmap


I agree that DNA and genetics shows the mechanism of evolution. But whenever we use the word “proves”, we open ourselves to the deniers who think proof means a forever conclusive with a no change non reality. We expanded on Newtonian physics with quantum theory and we will expand upon evolution in the same way. We look at physics differently then Newton when it comes to cell phone technology, nuclear energy etc.  and we  look at evolution differently with the advent of genetics. Our understanding in everything is enhanced. That’s why we call them theories, not “proofs”. A proof is never altered in a closed system. Science never sits still.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I agree that DNA and genetics shows the mechanism of evolution. But whenever we use the word “proves”, we open ourselves to the deniers who think proof means a forever conclusive with a no change non reality.


Then just show any evidence that you have.  Don't call it proof, call it evidence.  You must know some.

 Surely, you were not convinced on the basis that "scientists say so. At least the scientists that CNN lets on?"


Dagosa said:


> We expanded on Newtonian physics with quantum theory and we will expand upon evolution in the same way. We look at physics differently then Newton when it comes to cell phone technology, nuclear energy etc.  and we  look at evolution differently with the advent of genetics. Our understanding in everything is enhanced. That’s why we call them theories, not “proofs”. A proof is never altered in a closed system. Science never sits still.


Darwinism is only a "theory" in the most colloquial sense. It is not a theory in the scientific sense. It is not "a carefully thought out explanation for observations of the natural world that has been constructed using the scientific method, and which brings together many facts and hypothesis."

It's an idea that can only be tested through observation. So far, no speciation by natural selection has been observed.


----------



## surada (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Then just show any evidence that you have.  Don't call it proof, call it evidence.  You must know some.
> 
> Surely, you were not convinced on the basis that "scientists say so. At least the scientists that CNN lets on?"
> 
> ...


See the latest find in Egypt.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

surada said:


> See the latest find in Egypt.


Sure, right away!

I will be glad to run research that, debunk it with logic, then have you can say, "you didn't read it right; keep looking!"

Does that trick still fool the rubes?

If you have evidence that you will defend, post it please.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Then just show any evidence that you have.  Don't call it proof, call it evidence.  You must know some.
> 
> Surely, you were not convinced on the basis that "scientists say so. At least the scientists that CNN lets on?"
> 
> ...


It's odd that an ID'iot creationer launches into hysterical rants insisting that "Darwinism is not a theory in the scientific sense". That obviously contradicts the worldwide collection of data by scientists, chemists, paleontologists, geologists, etc., who actually test and publish, thus confirming the theory. Yet, against the supported data, we have ID'iot creationers who don't perform research. don't publish but who stand in front of green screens with fake labs. 

There are no hacks more dishonest than ID'iot creationers.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Then just show any evidence that you have.  Don't call it proof, call it evidence.  You must know some.
> 
> Surely, you were not convinced on the basis that "scientists say so. At least the scientists that CNN lets on?"
> 
> ...


Don’t be bashful. Just claim you’re smarter then Johns Hopkins, Harvard and UCL….Catholics and the pope and every major related food and medical institution in the world. Give us a good laugh while you align yourself with the science illeterates of the world.

I just had to correct fellow arrogant asteroid “ chem engineer” on another post claiming he knew more then every accredited school in the world about the periodic table. And I  just used basic high school “ schooling” and a couple of references from his own schools. I’m not that smart compared to real experts. But I trust the real ones and compared to illiterate creationists, I’m a fking wizard. . .


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It's odd that an ID'iot creationer launches into hysterical rants insisting that "Darwinism is not a theory in the scientific sense". That obviously contradicts the worldwide collection of data by scientists, chemists, paleontologists, geologists, etc., who actually test and publish, thus confirming the theory. Yet, against the supported data, we have ID'iot creationers who don't perform research. don't publish but who stand in front of green screens with fake labs.
> 
> There are no hacks more dishonest than ID'iot creationers.


Like most of those illiterates, they make up their own  definitions.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Don’t be bashful. Just claim you’re smarter then Johns Hopkins, Harvard and UCL….Catholics and the pope and every major related food and medical institution in the world. Give us a good laugh while you align yourself with the science illeterates of the world.


Which one of those did you get your degree from?


Dagosa said:


> I just had to correct fellow arrogant asteroid “ chem engineer” on another post claiming he knew more then every accredited school in the world about the periodic table. And I  just used basic high school “ schooling” and a couple of references from his own schools. I’m not that smart compared to real experts. But I trust the real ones and compared to illiterate creationists, I’m a fking wizard. . .


So you do know how to present evidence.  Good.

Go ahead, then. Present evidence for speciation by natural selection.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Which one of those did you get your degree from?
> 
> So you do know how to present evidence.  Good.
> 
> Go ahead, then. Present evidence for speciation by natural selection.


Avoiding the question ? You’re smarter then the Pope and every major religious Christian leader ? My evidence is posted on every web site of all 3400 websites. You too lazy ? Otherwise, you’re just a troll.
Pick  out one noted accredited university . Go for it.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Avoiding the question ? You’re smarter then the Pope and every major religious Christian leader ? My evidence is posted on every web site of all 3400 websites. You too lazy ? Otherwise, you’re just a troll.
> Pick  out one noted accredited university . Go for it.


The Pope?  The guy that covers for sexual predators is the only authority you can name?

Pope Francis said that evolution and creation are not inconsistent. So he was a creationist who believed in guided evolution. Do you agree or are you smarter than the Pope?

What has the current head predator said?


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> The Pope?  The guy that covers for sexual predators is the only authority you can name?
> 
> Pope Francis said that evolution and creation are not inconsistent. So he was a creationist who believed in guided evolution. Do you agree or are you smarter than the Pope?
> 
> What has the current head predator said?


The only authority ? I’ve been naming 3400 plus  for several posts. Do you deny the Pope is infallible ? You need to find out what the popes version of creationism is. Like all religious leaders, they are BS artists.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The only authority ? I’ve been naming 3400 plus  for several posts.


But the pope is the only actual person that you cited.  You made vague mention of supposed research centers full of evolutionists that I should "believe," but you name no names.  I know that's because you don't actually read about any of this, but feel free to keep pretending.



Dagosa said:


> Do you deny the Pope is infallible ?


Of course I do.


Dagosa said:


> You need to find out what the popes version of creationism is.


No, I don't need to do that.  If you think that the Pope's version of creationism helps your case for Darwinism, then you need to tell us what it is and how it makes your case.  Do you always expect other people to make your arguments for you?  How often does that work?  Can you link me to examples of people doing that?


Dagosa said:


> Like all religious leaders, they are BS artists.



Yes, but you cited him as your authority.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> *But the pope is the only actual person that you cited*.  You made vague mention of supposed research centers full of evolutionists that I should "believe," but you name no names.  I know that's because you don't actually read about any of this, but feel free to keep pretending.
> 
> 
> Of course I do.
> ...


Don’t be ridiculous. 

The Pope IS NOT AN AUTHORITY on evolution fool. But he does speak for the general consensus of the church on evolution, which as a sect, accepts the same evolution as JHU. That’s why he’s worth referencing. Your science knowledge  is really limited.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> No, I don't need to do that. If you think that the Pope's version of creationism helps your case for Darwinism, then you need to tell us what it is and how it makes your case. Do you always expect other people to make your arguments for you? How often does that work? Can you link me to examples of people doing that?


You are ignorant on science  aren’t you. The Pope is no personal authority on evolution. No more then a president is. They speak for the institution. The Catholic Church accepts evolution, because the Pope said so. if you think that makes him an authority, it’s idiotic.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You are ignorant on science  aren’t you. The Pope is no personal authority on evolution. No more then a president is. They speak for the institution. The Catholic Church accepts evolution, because the Pope said so. if you think that makes him an authority, it’s idiotic.


That is literally the most illogical post I have ever read in my life.  The pope is no authority but the Church accepts evolution because the Pope said so?

Why do you bring up those enablers of child molesters in the first place?

That is the only person you have cited to support your claim for Darwinian evolution.  Is that your idea of science?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> That is literally the most illogical post I have ever read in my life.  The pope is no authority but the Church accepts evolution because the Pope said so?
> 
> Why do you bring up those enablers of child molesters in the first place?
> 
> That is the only person you have cited to support your claim for Darwinian evolution.  Is that your idea of science?


That's pretty darn funny. The only person, source or data you have provided to support ID'iot creationerism is, well, not a single person, source or set of data. 

It's like you're a pointless spammer, or something,


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Don’t be ridiculous.
> 
> The Pope IS NOT AN AUTHORITY on evolution fool. But he does speak for the general consensus of the church on evolution, which as a sect, accepts the same evolution as JHU. That’s why he’s worth referencing. Your science knowledge  is really limited.


He's not worth referencing.  Why do you think that the Catholic hierarchy is so protective of its pedo priests?  Because they all started out as priests, buggering little boys in frustration over not being allowed to marry.

If there is a person who is an authority at JHU, name them and link to some of their writing on the subject. 

Or just admit that you're making stuff up.


----------



## Ivan88 (Mar 1, 2022)

Stalin believed in evolution. He figured that in conflict mankind would be perfected, so he was happy with the deaths of millions of Russians as progress.  Le Compt du noy, wrote the Destiny of Man, where in He reveal that the changes and species was a designed process to eventually  create Man. Since then, the design process was to go "from what I want" to Men living in the Perfect Word/Logic of the Creator of all life, joy and pleasure, with the goal of finding Men capable of living in the Universe in accordance with the Perfect Mind of He who made all things.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> He's not worth referencing.  Why do you think that the Catholic hierarchy is so protective of its pedo priests?  Because they all started out as priests, buggering little boys in frustration over not being allowed to marry.
> 
> If there is a person who is an authority at JHU, name them and link to some of their writing on the subject.
> 
> Or just admit that you're making stuff up.


Boy, not only are uninformed in science, you don’t even know how your own religion is managed. Nope, you don’t get to play stupid. Religions choose  to have spiritual leaders. Person in authority at JHU ? Geesus, how long have you been locked in a closet. You know nothing about non profit corporations do you. Aren’t you the least bit embarrassed asking these silly questions ?


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Ivan88 said:


> Stalin believed in evolution. He figured that in conflict mankind would be perfected, so he was happy with the deaths of millions of Russians as progress.  Le Compt du noy, wrote the Destiny of Man, where in He reveal that the changes and species was a designed process to eventually  create Man. Since then, the design process was to go "from what I want" to Men living in the Perfect Word/Logic of the Creator of all life, joy and pleasure, with the goal of finding Men capable of living in the Universe in accordance with the Perfect Mind of He who made all things.


And the church was fine holding Hitlers hand too. Do you know how many people have been killed in the name of “spreading the word of Christ “. They didn’t believe in evolution:either. It’s a non issue, unlike your ignorance in this manner.
During World War II, Stalin adopted a new policy. He granted the churches a limited institutional existence, and in return church leaders have been expected to speak favorably of Soviet political and social realities. Churches look the other way…and they didn’t believe.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Boy, not only are uninformed in science, you don’t even know how your own religion is managed.


My own religion?  Catholicism is not "my religion." 


Dagosa said:


> Nope, you don’t get to play stupid. Religions choose  to have spiritual leaders. Person in authority at JHU ? Geesus, how long have you been locked in a closet. You know nothing about non profit corporations do you. Aren’t you the least bit embarrassed asking these silly questions ?


LoL!

So, you cannot answer one single question?

After falling on your ass over the Pope, I can see why you hesitate.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And the church was fine holding Hitlers hand too. Do you know how many people have been killed in the name of “spreading the word of Christ “. They didn’t believe in evolution:either. It’s a non issue, unlike your ignorance in this manner.


Wait, what?  

You just ranted about how the Pope believes in evolution, and now you say that people are killed in the name of spreading the word of Christ by people who don't believe in evolution?  Have you ever read the history of the Catholic Church that you think proves Darwinian evolution?  They killed more people in the name of Christ than any other group of Christians.  Admittedly, that was because they are so much bigger that other Christians have had a hard time competing in the murder rates.

Why do you keep citing Christians as evidence of evolution?  Because you have no other evidence, so you cling to that?


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> So, you cannot answer one single question?


I did silly little child. Universities are non profit corporations. If you ever worked in the private sector, maybe you’d have a clue how silly you are trying to get a “person” to blame for your ignorance. .


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I did silly little child. Universities are non profit corporations. If you ever worked in the private sector, maybe you’d have a clue how silly you are trying to get a “person” to blame for your ignorance. .


Universities are run and staffed by people.  People do research and publish the results.

Now, it is obvious that you're playing dumb, so . . . buh-bye!


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> You just ranted about how the Pope believes in evolution,


Quote me. I said no such think. He speaks for the Catholic  church like any corporate head does. His personal beliefs are irrelavent…..how long have you been this foolish ?  You’re embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Universities are run and staffed by people.  People do research and publish the results.
> 
> Now, it is obvious that you're playing dumb, so . . . buh-bye!


Universities have boards and a CEO called a chancellor or president. They have department heads which are all in the administration They aren’t the “staff”. They are in administration. The admin doesnt do the research. ”People” is a word used by Trump too while  he was too stupid to understand how gov, and corporations work. Move on silly boy. You’re way over your head.

They make announcements and give our information from a publicity department like any corporation does. Look up corporate organization. You can’t hold one person as being responsible for their science and research. ITS A  CORPORATION….…now stop being ILLITERATE.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 3, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> That is literally the most illogical post I have ever read in my life.  The pope is no authority but the Church accepts evolution because the Pope said so?
> 
> Why do you bring up those enablers of child molesters in the first place?
> 
> That is the only person you have cited to support your claim for Darwinian evolution.  Is that your idea of science?



Seymour, my Friend, I have many here on Ignore including Dagosa.  So I had to click the link to show what he said and as usual, I'm sorry I did.  People on my Ignore List never post anything worth reading.  

*Dagosa:  'You are ignorant on science aren’t you. The Pope is no personal authority on evolution. No more then  (SIC) a president is. They speak for the institution. The Catholic Church accepts evolution, because the Pope said so. if you think that makes him an authority, it’s idiotic."*

I will now correct Dagosa, not that it will do him or his pals any good.
1.  Everyone is ignorant in science.  That is why research is ongoing everywhere in the world, in every subject.
2.  The Pope is THE authority for Catholics.
3. YOU and your pals accept evolution because hateful, bitter, biased, overpaid "experts" such as Richard Dawkins have hammered it in your heads for decades, since the racist Darwin posited his grand extrapolation.

NOBODY has made even a feeble attempt to explain the naturalistic mechanism for protein synthesis I have challenged them and you to dozens of times. NOBODY!  
It is science. It is irrefutable. It is statistically insuperable.  You can't touch it, try as you might with  insults and young earth platitudes.  Calculate the probability of first making titin, which is 1/20 to the 33,450th power. Then repeat the calculation for 20,000 more proteins in humans.

Dawkins defines "impossible" as 1 chance in 10 to the 40th. But he has made so many mistakes in his books, I wrote to his publisher pointing them out.  Dickie had no explanation, nor did Carl Sagan for his many errors.  Antiscientists they are.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 3, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Seymour, my Friend, I have many here on Ignore including Dagosa.  So I had to click the link to show what he said and as usual, I'm sorry I did.  People on my Ignore List never post anything worth reading.
> 
> *Dagosa:  'You are ignorant on science aren’t you. The Pope is no personal authority on evolution. No more then  (SIC) a president is. They speak for the institution. The Catholic Church accepts evolution, because the Pope said so. if you think that makes him an authority, it’s idiotic."*
> 
> ...


On the other hand, the stereotypical, hyper-religious types cut and paste the same ''what are the odds'', nonsense with no understanding of biological systems.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 3, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Everyone is ignorant in science. That is why research is ongoing everywhere in the world, in every subject.


Especially those who pretend they know more then they do……like the periodic table. That was hilarious. That was a revealing post. Really, anyone who took chem class and didn’t fall sleep knew what a periodic table was and why it was named that way

 . Most don’t know enough about science I agree,  but most don’t  pretend they do. I don’t pretend to be an expert by any means like some here. . But, I’m smart enough to refer  “those“ who are. Now, go ahead and try to rehab yourself in front of your conservative minions .


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> On the other hand, the stereotypical, hyper-religious types cut and paste the same ''what are the odds'', nonsense with no understanding of biological systems.


Yup

This deserves special attention. They are pompous a-holes who sit there and search  the net trying to find a few nit wit posts that agree with them when the truth on evolution is published nearly everywhere. How arrogant does one have to be to diss thousands of sources that dedicate their collective lives to mankind and not politics…..”Tucker”.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> On the other hand, the stereotypical, hyper-religious types cut and paste the same ''what are the odds'', nonsense with no understanding of biological systems.


I doubt they ever had an original thought other then, ”when’s my social  security check due ?”


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 3, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Seymour, my Friend, I have many here on Ignore including Dagosa. So I had to click the link to show what he said and as usual, I'm sorry I did. People on my Ignore List never post anything worth reading.


And he’ll put me back on ignore after his fraudulent post about claiming “every high school and college in the world wrongly labels the Periodic Table. “ 

Of course, if I’m that ignorant as you claim
 and I had  to correct you as to why the Periodic  Table is labeled correctly……..that must mean you’re worse then ignorant.


----------



## surada (Nov 3, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> If evolution is true, then it should seem at least reasonably possible that DNA could have come about by means of a series of chance events. If the Bible is true, then DNA should provide strong evidence that it is the product of an orderly, intelligent mind.
> 
> “One gram of DNA, which when dry would occupy a volume of approximately one cubic centimeter, can store as much information as approximately one trillion CDs [compact discs].”20
> 
> ...


Where did you find the source for this massive cut and paste?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Nov 4, 2022)

surada said:


> Daniel is not considered a prophet, but an historian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only by a few heretics like yourself. So you are a Darwinian christian?


----------



## surada (Nov 4, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Only by a few heretics like yourself. So you are a Darwinian christian?



Nope I just study scripture.. probably my years in Sunday school and Wednesday night Bible study. How about you? 

The book of Daniel was written in 164 BC.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Nov 4, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope I just study scripture.. probably my years in Sunday school and Wednesday night Bible study. How about you?
> 
> The book of Daniel was written in 164 BC.



According to you and a few other heretics, you are simply a minority faction of heretical group of deniers. Look, *ANYBODY *who claims prophecy was written after the fact is not worth listening to. I have a degree from a small Christian College in Ne. The entirety of the Bible is the God breathed love letter to mankind. 

Has Jesus come back a second time yet?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 4, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And he’ll put me back on ignore after his fraudulent post about claiming “every high school and college in the world wrongly labels the Periodic Table. “
> 
> Of course, if I’m that ignorant as you claim
> and I had  to correct you as to why the Periodic  Table is labeled correctly……..that must mean you’re worse then [SIC] ignorant.



1.  The table is NOT periodic, just as the "black man's eye" is incorrect.
2.  You did NOT correct me.  You simply said everyone knows why it is called (incorrectly) the periodic table.
3.  You don't even know the difference between "then" and "than." 
Grammar is far simpler than science and you fail at simple grammar.

Like the others on my Ignore List, you can't discuss points.  All you can do is attack the messenger. I point out your mistakes precisely.  You call names and think yourself clever.

ciao


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 4, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> 1.  The table is NOT periodic, just as the "black man's eye" is incorrect.
> 2.  You did NOT correct me.  You simply said everyone knows why it is called (incorrectly) the periodic table.
> 3.  You don't even know the difference between "then" and "than."
> Grammar is far simpler than science and you fail at simple grammar.
> ...


Ha ha. You embarrassed yourself. You’re a fraud. You claimed the periodic table was misnamed because you had no idea what the periodic table represented. And, you claim to be an “ expert ?“ Geesus, this is basic high school chemistry…..and you failed it. Like Trump, you’re a BS artist who impresses  no one but other science illiterates. Then, you become a grammar teacher when called out.…..what a FRAUD. I never pretended to be an expert. I’m not the fraud; you are.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 4, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> You did NOT correct me. You simply said everyone knows why it is called (incorrectly) the periodic table.


Everyone who took chem in high school was taught why the periodic table is named as it is. Look it up fraud instead pretending you have a clue. It’s correctly named dufus.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 4, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> The table is NOT periodic, just as the "black man's eye" is incorrect.


You’re still making a claim you are totally unqualified to make.
Geesus, you don’t even now what “periodic” refers to in chemistry do you ? 
ChemEngineer, that’s a laugh. Here, you have the entire internet to  educate yourself at any accredited school web site in the world, but  you continue to play the buffoon 
.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 5, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> 1.  The table is NOT periodic, just as the "black man's eye" is incorrect.
> 2.  You did NOT correct me.  You simply said everyone knows why it is called (incorrectly) the periodic table.
> 3.  You don't even know the difference between "then" and "than."
> Grammar is far simpler than science and you fail at simple grammar.
> ...


Imagine, not only do you claim to be smarter then every accredited university in the world that uses the periodic table, but no one but you since 1890 when the table began use, has ever produced anyone smart enough ( like you claim to be) to pick it up. Of course, the word “ period” has a bit different application  in chemistry that your home schooling hasn’t picked up…..fraud. You’re a joke. The net is filled with you lunatics who pretend they have a degree printed on the toilet paper you use to wipe your collective buttocks with.


----------



## surada (Nov 18, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> According to you and a few other heretics, you are simply a minority faction of heretical group of deniers. Look, *ANYBODY *who claims prophecy was written after the fact is not worth listening to. I have a degree from a small Christian College in Ne. The entirety of the Bible is the God breathed love letter to mankind.
> 
> Has Jesus come back a second time yet?



A small bible college in Nevada? That's explains a lot.


----------



## surada (Nov 18, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> 1.  The table is NOT periodic, just as the "black man's eye" is incorrect.
> 2.  You did NOT correct me.  You simply said everyone knows why it is called (incorrectly) the periodic table.
> 3.  You don't even know the difference between "then" and "than."
> Grammar is far simpler than science and you fail at simple grammar.
> ...











						Periodic Table of Elements
					

Interactive periodic table with up-to-date element property data collected from authoritative sources. Look up chemical element names, symbols, atomic masses and other properties, visualize trends, or even test your elements knowledge by playing a periodic table game!




					pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Nov 18, 2022)

surada said:


> A small bible college in Nevada? That's explains a lot.



Nebraska oh "educated" one. You aren't my league. You are quite literally a condescending little biatch whose opinion of herself is wholly unwarranted. You and your husband sleep in different rooms don't you?


----------



## surada (Nov 18, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nebraska oh "educated" one. You aren't my league. You are quite literally a condescending little biatch whose opinion of herself is wholly unwarranted. You and your husband sleep in different rooms don't you?



Those little Bible colleges are usually poor academically and fundamentalist ..


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Nov 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Those little Bible colleges are usually poor academically and fundamentalist ..



You will never see heaven, you don't believe in it.


----------



## surada (Nov 18, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You will never see heaven, you don't believe in it.



Now you think you're God. I don't believe what you have been taught.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 18, 2022)

The table of periodic elements is the correct name.
The man's black eye is the correct description.
It is NOT "the black man's eye" just as it is NOT "the periodic table of elements" despite the fact
that it has been misnamed lo these 140+ years.
It is interesting that this is roughly the same length of time that evolution has erroneously been called "science."

"Science advances one funeral at a time." - Physicist Max Planck

Thanks to my good Bud, TwoIron:






António Caetano de Abreu Freire Egas Moniz
The Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine 1949

Born: 29 November 1874, Avanca, Portugal

Died: 13 December 1955, Lisbon, Portugal

Affiliation at the time of the award: University of Lisbon, Lisbon, Portugal; Neurological Institute, Lisbon, Portugal

Prize motivation: “for his discovery of the therapeutic value of leucotomy in certain psychoses”


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> The table of periodic elements is the correct name.
> The man's black eye is the correct description.
> It is NOT "the black man's eye" just as it is NOT "the periodic table of elements" despite the fact
> that it has been misnamed lo these 140+ years.
> ...



I do wish religious extremists would limit their participation in scientific discussions as their silly cutting and pasting is timewasting. 

Periodic Table of Elements is the correct description.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I do wish religious extremists would limit their participation in scientific discussions as their silly cutting and pasting is timewasting.
> 
> Periodic Table of Elements is the correct description.


I. I can’t  believe it. This joker is still on this ridiculous rant. He might as well paste “idiot” on his forehead.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 19, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> is NOT "the black man's eye" just as it is NOT "the periodic table of elements" despite the fact
> that it has been misnamed lo these 140+ years


Are you still trying to make a fool out of yourself everywhere you post ?


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 20, 2022)

james bond said:


> What usually happens is because science and religion are two sides of the same coin, we end up mixing the two


Nope. One is based upon evidence and the other is made up sht.


----------



## james bond (Nov 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Nope. One is based upon evidence and the other is made up sht.


I agree.  The one called evolution is BS and made up sh*t.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 20, 2022)

james bond said:


> I agree.  The one called evolution is BS and made up sh*t.


So, you’re smarter then very accredited university, every hospital  in the world, right ? You don’t go to medical doctors right ? Otherwise, you’re a hypocrite.


----------



## james bond (Nov 24, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So, you’re smarter then very accredited university, every hospital  in the world, right ? You don’t go to medical doctors right ? Otherwise, you’re a hypocrite.


I believe in accredited universities, do go to doctors and would enter a hospital if injured.  What does that have to do with the afterlife?

Aren't you the hypocrite who disbelieves the afterlife?  Evolution says nothing about it.  I think evos disbelieve it.

In fact, evo isn't believable for the pre-fife.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 24, 2022)

james bond said:


> I believe in accredited universities, do go to doctors and would enter a hospital if injured.  What does that have to do with the afterlife?
> 
> Aren't you the hypocrite who disbelieves the afterlife?  Evolution says nothing about it.  I think evos disbelieve it.
> 
> In fact, evo isn't believable for the pre-fife.


When did I say I didn’t believe in an afterlife ? I just don’t believe  in your made up shit Version of it. If you believe in accredited universities and everyone without exception use evolution theory as an important basis for  ALL their  science, you’re obviously a FOS hypocrite. Without exception, every certified hospital uses evolution related science in ALL their medically related diagnosis and related treatments….no exception.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 24, 2022)

james bond said:


> I believe in accredited universities, do go to doctors and would enter a hospital if injured.  What does that have to do with the afterlife?
> 
> Aren't you the hypocrite who disbelieves the afterlife?  Evolution says nothing about it.  I think evos disbelieve it.
> 
> In fact, evo isn't believable for the pre-fife.


You don’t believe in evolution but suck on the tit of the medical science that is totally dependent upon it, just to keep you alive…..what a dip shit idea.


----------



## hadit (Nov 24, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Your evidence is mere faith


The evidence is in the design. You would never, for example, believe me if I showed you even a simple pocket knife and said I found it embedded in a 1.5 million year old rock strata and it obviously had formed from random interactions between metallic molecules. Why? Because of the design. You would point to the English name carved on the handle, the hinge, the notch carved in the blade as evidence that it was designed and put together by an intelligent being. Yet a far, far more intricately designed (and yes, the more we understand biology, the stronger the case for design) being is supposedly created from nothing by sheer random chance. That's why we say you stretch further every day to maintain your belief in all of life being created by random events.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2022)

hadit said:


> The evidence is in the design. You would never, for example, believe me if I showed you even a simple pocket knife and said I found it embedded in a 1.5 million year old rock strata and it obviously had formed from random interactions between metallic molecules. Why? Because of the design. You would point to the English name carved on the handle, the hinge, the notch carved in the blade as evidence that it was designed and put together by an intelligent being. Yet a far, far more intricately designed (and yes, the more we understand biology, the stronger the case for design) being is supposedly created from nothing by sheer random chance. That's why we say you stretch further every day to maintain your belief in all of life being created by random events.


Pocket knives do not evolve
Biological creatures do


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 24, 2022)

hadit said:


> The evidence is in the design. You would never, for example, believe me if I showed you even a simple pocket knife and said I found it embedded in a 1.5 million year old rock strata and it obviously had formed from random interactions between metallic molecules. Why? Because of the design. You would point to the English name carved on the handle, the hinge, the notch carved in the blade as evidence that it was designed and put together by an intelligent being. Yet a far, far more intricately designed (and yes, the more we understand biology, the stronger the case for design) being is supposedly created from nothing by sheer random chance. That's why we say you stretch further every day to maintain your belief in all of life being created by random events.


A nice made up story with no evidence. . typical religious diversion where  there is nonsense.


----------



## james bond (Nov 24, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> When did I say I didn’t believe in an afterlife ? I just don’t believe  in your made up shit Version of it. If you believe in accredited universities and everyone without exception use evolution theory as an important basis for  ALL their  science, you’re obviously a FOS hypocrite. Without exception, every certified hospital uses evolution related science in ALL their medically related diagnosis and related treatments….no exception.


Hahahahahahaha.  You should know that I don't believe in evolution as it's made up science purposely eliminating the Christian God being involved.  Science has backed up the Bible, but it hasn't backed up evolution.  Where is your first life?  Where is your history of the first human beings?  You even have no evidence nor explanation for the start of time nor any evidence for an ape-human.  That's why I don't believe in evolution.  It's based on creation science.

So, if you believe in an afterlife, then what is it based on evolution?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 24, 2022)

james bond said:


> Hahahahahahaha.  You should know that I don't believe in evolution as it's made up science purposely eliminating the Christian God being involved.  Science has backed up the Bible, but it hasn't backed up evolution.  Where is your first life?  Where is your history of the first human beings?  You even have no evidence nor explanation for the start of time nor any evidence for an ape-human.  That's why I don't believe in evolution.  It's based on creation science.
> 
> So, if you believe in an afterlife, then what is it based on evolution?


Fantasies of a Flat Earther.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

james bond said:


> Hahahahahahaha.  You should know that I don't believe in evolution as it's made up science purposely eliminating the Christian God being involved.  Science has backed up the Bible, but it hasn't backed up evolution.  Where is your first life?  Where is your history of the first human beings?  You even have no evidence nor explanation for the start of time nor any evidence for an ape-human.  That's why I don't believe in evolution.  It's based on creation science.
> 
> So, if you believe in an afterlife, then what is it based on evolution?


Hilarious. You have no science at all on your side. Medical science saves your life daily.....you know, all those non Christian doctors. Hilarious.
You are now lying about what I said about the after life. I’ll make it clear. I don’t believe in your made up shit version of any after life. That doesn’t mean one does not exist. I have seen no proof one way or another. Science does not deny an after life....get your story straight. It just doesn’t provide any evidence one way or another. You have. Lot of trouble understanding science don’t you ?


----------



## hadit (Nov 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Pocket knives do not evolve
> Biological creatures do


Who said anything about evolving? We're talking about evidence of design here, and biological creatures bear evidence of design.


----------



## hadit (Nov 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> A nice made up story with no evidence. . typical religious diversion where  there is nonsense.


People far more intelligent than you or I have stated that the universe bears evidence of design.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> DNA proves Evolution occurred
> 
> It is a clear roadmap


It takes more faith to believe in evolution that gives us what we are now than to have faith in an all creating God.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> Who said anything about evolving? We're talking about evidence of design here, and biological creatures bear evidence of design.



Actually, the evidence shows they evolved from simpler creatures not the act of some “designer”


----------



## hadit (Nov 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Actually, the evidence shows they evolved from simpler creatures not the act of some “designer”


The simplest of biological creatures, the individual cells, scream designer.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> The simplest of biological creatures, the individual cells, scream designer.



This is the schematic for a NEC monitor.







This monitor performs a valuable function and is clearly designed, that is to say, it did not develop itself.

This is the schematic for a single cell.  Note the similarities of the two schematic designs.





However, unlike the NEC monitor , the cell:


Cannot be constructed by humans in a laboratory, but only by another living cell,
Can feed (provide power) to itself,
Can repair itself,
Can reproduce itself,
Can transport itself from place to place via chemical means,
Can modify its own structure, as when muscles are developed through exercise.
To pretend that sophisticated electronics were designed by educated engineers, but far more sophisticated cells and animals made themselves, via absurd and statistically impossible syntheses is totally absurd.

Absurdities never deter Darwinists from their primitive claims of "selection" - one word which is supposed to convey
water dripping onto rocks into human beings.
*
The root word for science is “Scientia,” Latin for “knowledge,” not consensus.  Scientific consensus has been wrong countless times over human history.  The excuse given for all these errors is *science has a self-correcting mechanism.”  Big deal.  So does every living organism, viz., all plants and animals seek food, water, habitable space, and heal themselves when injured.

Truth will always be paucorem hominem*, (of few men) and must therefore quietly and modestly wait for the few whose unusual mode of thought may find it enjoyable. Life is short, but works far and lives long; let us speak the truth. – Arthur Schopenhauer*


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> People far more intelligent than you or I have stated that the universe bears evidence of design.


Wow, you listen to “ people”…..who are smart.
Trump; “ people are saying”, people are talking”
What a hilarious retort. Name one accredited university in the world that agrees with you.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> This is the schematic for a NEC monitor.
> 
> 
> View attachment 730767
> ...


You must be lonely.


----------



## hadit (Nov 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow, you listen to “ people”…..who are smart.
> Trump; “ people are saying”, people are talking”
> What a hilarious retort. Name one accredited university in the world that agrees with you.


What does TRUMP! have to do with anything? Sounds like you're a little obsessed.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 25, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> This is the schematic for a NEC monitor.
> 
> 
> View attachment 730767
> ...



I'm afraid the above is all just another collection of your usual cut and paste tirades. 

If you can move past your limited knowledge of 19th century science and biology you will find that cells actually can be created by humans in a laboratory.









						Scientists Create Simple Synthetic Cell That Grows and Divides Normally
					

Five years ago, scientists created a single-celled synthetic organism that, with only 473 genes, was the simplest living cell ever known.




					www.nist.gov
				




Your fundie religionism continues to mistake the design and manufacture of mechanical components with biological systems. To falsely and fraudulently claim that that ''cells and animals made themselves, via absurd and statistically impossible syntheses is totally absurd'', is the true absurdity. There is nothing statistically impossible about the biological function of cells. No matter how many times you cut and paste your silly polypeptide synthesis conspiracy theory, it's nothing more than an appeal your extremist religionism.

Extremist religioners make the continued error of being scientifically illiterate. Nothing in nature displays suoerbatural design. The Christian taliban vilify science while never making a supportable case for their various gods designing anything. Neither evolution nor abiogenesis exclude outside influences. In fact, such outside influences are essential. Regarding abiogenesis, it is observed that complex organic molecules easily form spontaneously due to little more than basic chemistry and energy from the sun or from the earth's natural forces. In evolution, environmental factors contribute to genomes directly via natural selection against varieties that do not adapt to that environment.





''It is the natural tendency of the ignorant to believe what is not true. In order to overcome that tendency it is not sufficient to exhibit the true; it is also necessary to expose and denounce the false. To admit that the false has any standing in court, that it ought to be handled gently because millions of morons cherish it and thousands of quacks make their livings propagating it—to admit this, as the more fatuous of the reconcilers of science and religion inevitably do, is to abandon a just cause to its enemies, cravenly and without excuse.”
― H.L. Mencken, American Mercury


----------



## james bond (Nov 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Hilarious. You have no science at all on your side. Medical science saves your life daily.....you know, all those non Christian doctors. Hilarious.
> You are now lying about what I said about the after life. I’ll make it clear. I don’t believe in your made up shit version of any after life. That doesn’t mean one does not exist. I have seen no proof one way or another. Science does not deny an after life....get your story straight. It just doesn’t provide any evidence one way or another. You have. Lot of trouble understanding science don’t you ?


Lol.  Evolution has no explanation of the after life -- Does Evolution Explain Life After Death?.  If it does, then what is it?  Where do they go and who do they report to?  What are the ramifications for being bad, i.e. sinners, in Christian terminology.  Do you have a link to back you up?

Second, I know about science and medical science.  There are Christian doctors, too.  I know because I ask them.  It doesn't mean non-Christian or non-denominational doctors are bad at the jobs.  It just means the latter will not be saved.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

james bond said:


> Evolution has no explanation of the after life --


No shit. There is no supported evidence one way or another. 
That‘s the way science works. You, being a science illiterate, keep making up shit. There are 3400 accredited university and science departments. There is no support of an afterlife, all support evolution and climate change. Now pretend you can read and actually do research of actual science departments, govt agencies and research facilities.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

james bond said:


> Second, I know about science and medical science.


No you don’t. You wouldn’t keep making the same ignorant claims. Look at the official position of all the major sects including catholicism concerning evolution. They ALL accept it. Catholicism simply says, the after life is a totally separate issue and NOT OF THIS WORLD. Science is only concerned with worldly empirical evidence, not made up shit.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> DNA proves Evolution occurred
> 
> It is a clear roadmap


Evolution is God's creation obviously.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Evolution is God's creation obviously.



If you want to give God credit for evolution, it is your prerogative


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If you want to give God credit for evolution, it is your prerogative


God could be aliens too but, DNA is not just random.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> DNA proves Evolution occurred
> 
> It is a clear roadmap


I don’t want to throw a wrench into the ideas, but science only shows that given the evidence we have now, evolution the most accurate way to describe human existence  . Science always welcomes opposing evidence…..  
No one has come up with a credible alternative for centuries.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> God could be aliens too but, DNA is not just random.


building blocks


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Evolution is God's creation obviously.


There is no evidence of that. Just made up sht.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If you want to give God credit for evolution, it is your prerogative


Exactly…..


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> What does TRUMP! have to do with anything? Sounds like you're a little obsessed.


“ people said” 
Is a bullshit way of trying to give cred to an idea that has none. It’s a Trumpism. He, like other gop concervatives want their opinions to get as much air time as FACTS and evidence.  That’s bull sht.


----------



## hadit (Nov 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> “ people said”
> Is a bullshit way of trying to give cred to an idea that has none. It’s a Trumpism. He, like other gop concervatives want their opinions to get as much air time as FACTS and evidence.  That’s bull sht.


It's also irrelevant.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 25, 2022)

james bond said:


> Lol.  Evolution has no explanation of the after life -- Does Evolution Explain Life After Death?.  If it does, then what is it?  Where do they go and who do they report to?  What are the ramifications for being bad, i.e. sinners, in Christian terminology.  Do you have a link to back you up?
> 
> Second, I know about science and medical science.  There are Christian doctors, too.  I know because I ask them.  It doesn't mean non-Christian or non-denominational doctors are bad at the jobs.  It just means the latter will not be saved.


You have no explanation of any afterlife so maybe be quiet.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 25, 2022)

*Hateful and petty Darwinists can rant and rave to their hearts' content, but that will not change the reality
stated by these scientists, and they are but a few of the many others with the same conclusions which WILL not change.*

“I believe that one day the Darwinian myth will be ranked the greatest deceit in the history of science. When that happens, many people will pose the question, ‘How did that happen?’ – (Dr Soren Luthrip, Swedish embryologist)

“My attempts to demonstrate evolution by an experiment carried on for more than 40 years have completely failed…..It is not even possible to make a caricature of an evolution out of paleobiological facts…The idea of an evolution rests on pure belief.”(Dr. Nils Heribert-Nilsson, noted Swedish botanist and geneticist, of Lund University)

“It is prima facie highly implausible that life as we know it is the result of  sequence of physical accidents together with the mechanism of natural selection…. I find this view antecedently unbelievable –  heroic triumph of ideological theory over common sense.  The empirical evidence can be interpreted to accommodate different comprehensive theories but in this case the cost in conceptual and probabilistic contortions is prohibitive.” – Atheist professor Thomas Nagel

“250,000 species of plants and animals recorded and deposited in museums throughout the world did not support the gradual unfolding hoped for by Darwin.”  (Dr. David Raup, curator of geology at the Field Museum of Natural History in Chicago, “Conflicts Between Darwinism and Paleontology”)

“It must be significant that nearly all the evolutionary stories I learned as a student….have now been debunked.”  (Dr. Derek V. Ager, Department of Geology, Imperial College, London)


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 25, 2022)

“. . . there are no intermediate forms between finned and limbed creatures in the fossil collections of the world.” – G.R. Taylor, _*The Great Evolution Mystery,* _( N.Y: Harper and Row, 1983) p. 60.

“. . . the gradual morphological transitions between presumed ancestors and descendants, anticipated by most biologists, are missing.” – David E. Schindel (Curator of Invertebrate Fossils, Peabody Museum of Natural History), “The Gaps in the Fossil Record,” _Nature_, Vol. 297, 27 May 1982, p. 282.

."The secular myths of evolution have had a damaging effect on scientific research, leading to distortion, to needless controversy, and to gross misuse of science….I mean the stories, the narratives about change over time. How the dinosaurs became extinct, how the mammals evolved, where man came from. These seem to me to be little more than story-telling.”  (Dr. Colin Patterson, evolutionist and senior Paleontologist at the British Museum of Natural History, which houses 60 million fossils)

‘”Mutations have a very limited ‘constructive capacity’ . *No matter how numerous they may be, mutations do not produce any kind of evolution.”* –Past president of the French Academy of Sciences Pierre-Paul Grasse


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> It's also irrelevant.


As long as people use “people say”, it’s relevant.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 25, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> “. . . there are no intermediate forms between finned and limbed creatures in the fossil collections of the world.” – G.R. Taylor, _*The Great Evolution Mystery,* _( N.Y: Harper and Row, 1983) p. 60.
> 
> “. . . the gradual morphological transitions between presumed ancestors and descendants, anticipated by most biologists, are missing.” – David E. Schindel (Curator of Invertebrate Fossils, Peabody Museum of Natural History), “The Gaps in the Fossil Record,” _Nature_, Vol. 297, 27 May 1982, p. 282.
> 
> ."The secular myths of evolution have had a damaging effect on scientific research, leading to distortion, to needless controversy, and to gross misuse of science….I mean the stories, the narratives about change over time. How the dinosaurs became extinct, how the mammals evolved, where man came from. These seem to me to be little more than story-telling.”  (Dr. Colin Patterson, evolutionist and senior Paleontologist at the British Museum of Natural History, which houses 60 million fossils)


1982, wow, that’s recent.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 25, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> *Hateful and petty Darwinists can rant and rave to their hearts' content, but that will not change the reality
> stated by these scientists, and they are but a few of the many others with the same conclusions which WILL not change.*
> 
> “I believe that one day the Darwinian myth will be ranked the greatest deceit in the history of science. When that happens, many people will pose the question, ‘How did that happen?’ – (Dr Soren Luthrip, Swedish embryologist)
> ...



Gee whiz. Angry, self-hating religionists get infuriated when anyone questions their gods. Instead of merely hurling ''quotes'', one might think the angry religionists could offer some relevant data to support their gods.

Self-hating religionists cut and paste ''quotes'' as that represents the limit of their knowledge of science matters and their ability to articulate any meaningful understanding of the subject matter. It hasn't gone unnoticed that their ''quotes'' so often date back 50 years or more from obscure sources.

Not surprisingly, the angry religionist is relegated to cutting and pasting ''quotes'' he stole from another (im)poster as he is too lazy to steal his own.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 25, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> “. . . there are no intermediate forms between finned and limbed creatures in the fossil collections of the world.” – G.R. Taylor, _*The Great Evolution Mystery,* _( N.Y: Harper and Row, 1983) p. 60.
> 
> “. . . the gradual morphological transitions between presumed ancestors and descendants, anticipated by most biologists, are missing.” – David E. Schindel (Curator of Invertebrate Fossils, Peabody Museum of Natural History), “The Gaps in the Fossil Record,” _Nature_, Vol. 297, 27 May 1982, p. 282.
> 
> ...



I thought it was hilarious that the phony engineer is, like other cut and paste frauds, little more than a troll who cuts and pastes ''quotes'' that he finds on Harun Yahya. 

The ''quote'' attributed to Colin Patterson is a fraud that another hyper-religious crank on this board has routinely used. 



			Quote: Evolution a Modern Myth – Creation Fact File
		


There was little doubt that the star intellectual turn of last week’s British Association for the Advancement of Science meeting in Salford was Dr John Durant, a youthful lecturer from University College, Swansea. Giving the Darwin lecture to one of the biggest audiences of the week, Durant put forward an audacious theory – that Darwin’s evolutionary explanation of the origins of man has been transformed into a modern myth to the detriment of science and social progress.

Durant concludes that *the secular myths of evolution have had a “damaging effect on scientific research”, leading to distortion, to needless controversy, and to the “gross misuse of science”.’*

_New Scientist_, 11 September 1980


Stop being an accomplice to fraud, you phony fake engineer.


----------



## james bond (Nov 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No you don’t. You wouldn’t keep making the same ignorant claims. Look at the official position of all the major sects including catholicism concerning evolution. They ALL accept it. Catholicism simply says, the after life is a totally separate issue and NOT OF THIS WORLD. Science is only concerned with worldly empirical evidence, not made up shit.


The made up shit is evolution.  For example, their scientists claim that natural selection and mutations are the driving force to change one animal species into another.  This has never been observed except for natural selection within species.


----------



## james bond (Nov 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No shit. There is no supported evidence one way or another.
> That‘s the way science works. You, being a science illiterate, keep making up shit. There are 3400 accredited university and science departments. There is no support of an afterlife, all support evolution and climate change. Now pretend you can read and actually do research of actual science departments, govt agencies and research facilities.


See, I was correct while you made up shit.


----------



## james bond (Nov 25, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You have no explanation of any afterlife so maybe be quiet.


The afterlife is the be all and end all.  One evidence is found in near death experiences or NDE.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 26, 2022)

james bond said:


> See, I was correct while you made up shit.


You can’t quote me anywhere I said anything incorrect. While you use science a political  toy and show your ignorance. Because there is no consensus in science for any afterlife, it doesn’t exist in the scientific community. That’s the way it works. Being science illiterate doesn’t make you right.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 26, 2022)

james bond said:


> The afterlife is the be all and end all.  One evidence is found in near death experiences or NDE.


Umm, no. Nothing about NDE's is evidence of any Christian afterlife.


----------



## hadit (Nov 26, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> As long as people use “people say”, it’s relevant.


Nonsense.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 26, 2022)

hadit said:


> Nonsense. (Response to Leftist's post)



That's all they have, which is why you should not feed the trolls.
"Go from the presence of a foolish man."


----------



## james bond (Nov 26, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You can’t quote me anywhere I said anything incorrect. While you use science a political  toy and show your ignorance. Because there is no consensus in science for any afterlife, it doesn’t exist in the scientific community. That’s the way it works. Being science illiterate doesn’t make you right.


The answer is you have NO piece of evidence.

As I said many times science backs up the Bible and even provided proof to you.  Where's your proof or youtube?  What's the most important evidence?  Your opinion backing it up lol?

You don't have any including mutations?  We would see mutations everywhere such as the ape-human.  We still have apes and we still have humans.  Yet, no transition beings.  We don't even have any transition animals nor fossils.  God created animals's own species and they do not become another species even though there are mutations and natural selection.


----------



## james bond (Nov 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Umm, no. Nothing about NDE's is evidence of any Christian afterlife.


Why don't you jump off a cliff and maybe you'll experience NDE and become a believer?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 26, 2022)

james bond said:


> Why don't you jump off a cliff and maybe you'll experience NDE and become a believer?



Why don't you seek help for your cult indoctrination


----------



## james bond (Nov 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why don't you seek help for your cult indoctrination


No cult, but a major religion with the Holy Bible that science backs up.  It has creation science groups made up of modern scientists.

Are there real scientists today who believe in evolution?

Why are you so ignorant of your competition?


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 26, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Darwin's Tree Of Life Cut Down​



No harm there as it was really Alfred Russel Wallace who proved it, then sent his research and findings to Darwin who stole it, giving none of the actual credit to Wallace, afraid of losing his academic status over a "common man" doing what his degreed pedigree did not.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 26, 2022)

james bond said:


> No cult, but a major religion with the Holy Bible that science backs up.  It has creation science groups made up of modern scientists.
> 
> Are there real scientists today who believe in evolution?
> 
> Why are you so ignorant of your competition?


Where does science ''back up'' your Flat Earth?


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 26, 2022)

james bond said:


> The answer is you have NO piece of evidence.
> 
> As I said many times science backs up the Bible and even provided proof to you.  Where's your proof or youtube?  What's the most important evidence?  Your opinion backing it up lol?
> 
> You don't have any including mutations?  We would see mutations everywhere such as the ape-human.  We still have apes and we still have humans.  Yet, no transition beings.  We don't even have any transition animals nor fossils.  God created animals's own species and they do not become another species even though there are mutations and natural selection.


Babble.
science does not back the Bible, it’s without evidence. That statement alone means you’re science illiterate.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 26, 2022)

james bond said:


> The answer is you have NO piece of evidence.


It has nothing to do with “ me”. 
Look up “ scientific method “. If a presentation of evidrnce doesn’t pass the scrutiny of the scientific method, we move on. “Afterlife” is one of those topics science has long ago, moved on from.


----------



## james bond (Nov 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Where does science ''back up'' your Flat Earth?


Dumb guys back up your flatness.


----------



## james bond (Nov 26, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Babble.
> science does not back the Bible, it’s without evidence. That statement alone means you’re science illiterate.


It goes to show you deny real science.  No wonder you believe in evo.  Stupid people do.


----------



## james bond (Nov 26, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It has nothing to do with “ me”.
> Look up “ scientific method “. If a presentation of evidrnce doesn’t pass the scrutiny of the scientific method, we move on. “Afterlife” is one of those topics science has long ago, moved on from.


It just goes to show that you can't explain scientific method.

Moreover, your afterlife will be miserable and not rapture.


----------



## james bond (Nov 26, 2022)

Evos, dream on.  Maybe tomorrow, the good Lord will take you away...


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## surada (Nov 27, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Nope. One is based upon evidence and the other is made up sht.


ChemEngineer 









						Charles Woodbridge and the Fundamentalist-Modernist Controversy
					

What might we learn from Charles Woodbridge’s personal glimpses of J. Gresham Machen and Adolf von Harnack?




					www.thegospelcoalition.org


----------



## Hollie (Nov 27, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> View attachment 731595



Your ability to contribute a meaningful comment amounts to cutting and pasting cartoons. 

Super!


----------



## Hollie (Nov 27, 2022)

james bond said:


> Evos, dream on.  Maybe tomorrow, the good Lord will take you away...



Angry Bible thumpers are funny.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 27, 2022)

surada said:


> ChemEngineer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha 
yup, from the gospel coalition. Wow. That’s as much of a fraud  as claiming he is  a “chem engineer“ who knows nothing about the periodic table.


----------



## surada (Nov 27, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Ha ha
> yup, from the gospel coalition. Wow. That’s as much of a fraud  as claiming he is  a “chem engineer“ who knows nothing about the periodic table.



Yep. Pretty hard to believe. I have known many chemical engineers in the oil business including my father, uncles and a brother. They worked in their field.


----------



## james bond (Nov 28, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Angry Bible thumpers are funny.


It's true everywhere.  Maybe tomorrow the good Lord take you away.  That said, where one is taken away to is up to them.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 28, 2022)

james bond said:


> It's true everywhere.  Maybe tomorrow the good Lord take you away.  That said, where one is taken away to is up to them.


Maybe today, you can decide that you are not the God's enforcer.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 28, 2022)

james bond said:


> It's true everywhere.  Maybe tomorrow the good Lord take you away.  That said, where one is taken away to is up to them.


More threats from an internet tough guy.


----------



## james bond (Nov 28, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> More threats from an internet tough guy.


I saw the macy's Thanksgiving Parade.  Like you, there is no Squidward in the SpongeBob float.  Just Gary.

You are a squidward.


----------



## james bond (Nov 28, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Maybe today, you can decide that you are not the God's enforcer.


I am not the enforcer.  Can you guess who that is?  Nope.  It means SOMETHING...


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 28, 2022)

james bond said:


> I saw the macy's Thanksgiving Parade.  Like you, there is no Squidward in the SpongeBob float.  Just Gary.
> 
> You are a squidward.


Burp !


----------



## james bond (Nov 28, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Burp !


Spoken like a true squidward.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 28, 2022)

james bond said:


> It goes to show you deny real science.  No wonder you believe in evo.  Stupid people do.


Real science ? Why don’t you define “science” for us.


----------



## james bond (Nov 28, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Real science ? Why don’t you define “science” for us.


Creation science is based on creation by God to start space and time, the universe, Earth and the creatures that live on Earth.  That's it for life.  There is life no where else in the universe, but the universe is there for us to explore.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 28, 2022)

james bond said:


> Creation science


Ha ha…
.no, science, not creation science.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 28, 2022)

james bond said:


> Creation science is based on creation by God to start space and time, the universe, Earth and the creatures that live on Earth.  That's it for life.  There is life no where else in the universe, but the universe is there for us to explore.


That is hilarious. No evidence, just made up shit from a book written by old white guys from memory. How convenient it happened before video recorders.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 28, 2022)

james bond said:


> Creation science is based on creation by God to start space and time, the universe, Earth and the creatures that live on Earth.  That's it for life.  There is life no where else in the universe, but the universe is there for us to explore.


Surprise. That’s not science. Made up shit from an old book with two different versions…..hilarious is, the first one wasn’t even written for you. It was written by Jews for Jews. They don’t take it seriously. You got suckerd by a book written for another religion.


----------



## james bond (Nov 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That is hilarious. No evidence, just made up shit from a book written by old white guys from memory. How convenient it happened before video recorders.





Dagosa said:


> Surprise. That’s not science. Made up shit from an old book with two different versions…..hilarious is, the first one wasn’t even written for you. It was written by Jews for Jews. They don’t take it seriously. You got suckerd by a book written for another religion.


Dang, you are a sinner.  Not only do you not understand Christianity, nor the afterlife, you do not know nor understand science.  Why are you here ?

No reply necessary.  You're just here so people who know science can make fun of you .


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 29, 2022)

james bond said:


> Dang, you are a sinner.  Not only do you not understand Christianity, nor the afterlife, you do not know nor understand science.  Why are you here ?
> 
> No reply necessary.  You're just here so people who know science can make fun of you .


More made up shit. There is nothing in science that would support any afterlife. There are 3400 accredited universities in the world. Find one whose science department has theorized an afterlife.
Just one. You are science illiterate.


----------



## james bond (Nov 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> More made up shit. There is nothing in science that would support any afterlife. There are 3400 accredited universities in the world. Find one whose science department has theorized an afterlife.
> Just one. You are science illiterate.


Lol, you just are an ignorant ratatattat -- Study: Beliefs about the afterlife affect sustainability practices.

There are those who think there is a NEED, too -- READING THE MINDS OF THE DEAD: AFTERLIFE BELIEFS MAY HAVE SOCIAL, BIOLOGICAL BASIS

I'll leave you to your own ignorance.  I shake my head and will leave now.


----------



## Dagosa (Nov 30, 2022)

james bond said:


> Lol, you just are an ignorant ratatattat -- Study: Beliefs about the afterlife affect sustainability practices.
> 
> There are those who think there is a NEED, too -- READING THE MINDS OF THE DEAD: AFTERLIFE BELIEFS MAY HAVE SOCIAL, BIOLOGICAL BASIS
> 
> I'll leave you to your own ignorance.  I shake my head and will leave now.


Please leave. And take your made up shit with you. People arguing for an afterlife have no more proof then those who are against  consensus global warming as an understanding of how science works.

You want others to believe  in your after life ? Then get off your lazy ass and show us  ANY  major institution of science that supports it…..any.


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Please leave. And take your made up shit with you. People arguing for an afterlife have no more proof then those who are against  consensus global warming as an understanding of how science works.
> 
> You want others to believe  in your after life ? Then get off your lazy ass and show us  ANY  major institution of science that supports it…..any.


You missed the key point.  I didn't say I wanted others to believe in an afterlife.  That's up to them.

As for the afterlife, there was ASU and University of Wyoming which has included it in their course which I linked.  You are an ignorant, so didn't bother to read it.  I did my job and that was to provide the link.


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> You missed the key point. I didn't say I wanted others to believe in an afterlife. That's up to them.


Exactly which after life are we talking about. The one where everyone comes  back in the image of a man, or a cow. There are six major religions who believe in some afterlife but all are diferent.Which fakery is yours ?

If there are six and you don’t believe in five of them. So,  agnostics who don‘t believe   in any, just don’t believe in one more…fraud.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 1, 2022)

An old Cherokee chief was teaching his grandson about life. 
Here is what he told the boy.  Inside every one of us, there are two wolves who are always fighting.  One wolf is evil. He is anger, lies, greed, arrogance, envy, resentment, and ego.  The other wolf is good. He is love, joy, peace, kindness, hope, humility, generosity, truth, and faith.  This fight between good and evil is going on inside you—and inside every other person as well.  

The grandson thought about his grandfather’s story for a minute and then asked, "Which wolf will win? The good one or the bad one? "

The old chief quietly replied: "The one you feed."
____________________________________________________


Godless Leftists feed the evil wolf, displaying anger, lies, arrogance, resentment and ego relentlessly.
*Evil is like that.*


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> An old Cherokee chief was teaching his grandson about life.
> Here is what he told the boy.  Inside every one of us, there are two wolves who are always fighting.  One wolf is evil. He is anger, lies, greed, arrogance, envy, resentment, and ego.  The other wolf is good. He is love, joy, peace, kindness, hope, humility, generosity, truth, and faith.  This fight between good and evil is going on inside you—and inside every other person as well.
> 
> The grandson thought about his grandfather’s story for a minute and then asked, "Which wolf will win? The good one or the bad one? "
> ...



Ah. The old "Cherokee Chief" fable.


----------



## james bond (Dec 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Exactly which after life are we talking about. The one where everyone comes  back in the image of a man, or a cow. There are six major religions who believe in some afterlife but all are diferent.Which fakery is yours ?
> 
> If there are six and you don’t believe in five of them. So,  agnostics who don‘t believe   in any, just don’t believe in one more…fraud.


I'm talking about heaven with the Christian God.  You don't read the Bible, but did you read about ASU and UW articles?  I believe it's for you evolutionists.  The afterlife is a byproduct like the belly button with nourishment in the womb.

Combining that with the Bible, you get the hawt place and get to see what happens to me in the afterlife.  I won't see any of yours though as the Bible states.


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> I'm talking about heaven with the Christian God.  You don't read the Bible, but did you read about ASU and UW articles?  I believe it's for you evolutionists.  The afterlife is a byproduct like the belly button with nourishment in the womb.
> 
> Combining that with the Bible, you get the hawt place and get to see what happens to me in the afterlife.  I won't see any of yours though as the Bible states.


Christian God ? I’m an evolutionist ? You’re hilarious. You dump on the science  of evolution and call anyone who believes in it what ? Non believers ? Geesus, the majority of the leaders of the largest sects of Christianity ALL are board with evolution. Wtf, should you have any cred about any after life. You don’t even believe what most Christian leaders believe. .
Christianity evolutionists are the vast majority of CHRISTIANS.
YOU‘RE foolish.


2.2.1Contemporary Christian denominations
2.2.1.1Anglicanism
2.2.1.2United Methodist Church
2.2.1.3Church of the Nazarene
2.2.1.4Eastern Orthodox Church
2.2.1.5Roman Catholic Church


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 2, 2022)

Leftists, atheists and agnostics are constantly pointing to authorities and their opinions.
Let's pursue their line of reasoning, shall we?

The overwhelming majority of Nobel Laureates in science are of Judeo-Christian faith.
They believe in God. "Which God"?  Nature's God, as He is called in our Declaration of 
Independence.  Leftists, atheists and agnostics think they're smarter than Nobel Laureates
in sciences?   What hubris.  What unbelievable arrogance and pride.  And the Bible says
pride goeth before a fall.

Judeo-Christians aren't "holier" than atheists and agnostics.  We don't hold ourselves to be
supremely intelligent, as they do.  God forgives us our sins.  Good acts don't get anyone into heaven.

*The New Evidence That Demands a Verdict* by Josh McDowell would be great reading for
Leftists/atheists/agnostics.  So would watching A Matter of Gravity by Professor John Lennox
on YouTube.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Leftists, atheists and agnostics are constantly pointing to authorities and their opinions.
> Let's pursue their line of reasoning, shall we?
> 
> The overwhelming majority of Nobel Laureates in science are of Judeo-Christian faith.
> ...



Are you really this clueless? <---- that's a rhetorical question.

The entirety of the various threads you open are littered with the same edited, parsed and altered "quotes" from religionist hacks who you trot out as authorities.


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 2, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Leftists, atheists and agnostics are constantly pointing to authorities and their opinions.
> Let's pursue their line of reasoning, shall we?


You mean the leftist pope and heads of all the other major Christian sects who believe in evolution ? You don’t  even know that most Christian sects are firmly on board with ALL OF THE SCIENCE we use. The pope is not only on board with evolution, but like most Christian heads, they believe  in climate change. So you arrogant pompous snowflakes are FOS.


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 2, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Leftists, atheists and agnostics are constantly pointing to authorities and their opinions.


No we don’t iggy.
We point to INSTITUTIONS. Each Institution represent the work of hundreds of experts in the field. It’s YOU WHO POINT TO BOGUS INDIVIDUALS. 

WE use consensus of experts, you use opinions with no research from a few stupid people


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2022)

Religionist leader Jimmy Swaggert


----------

